# Successful Incantations of "Accio Sacculus"...



## accio sacculus

Hello Fellow *tPF*ers! 

Yes, I'm a bit of a Harry Potter geek! :shame: But I'm very happy for the opportunity to showcase my collection of Guilty Pleasures that were a result of successfull incantations of "*accio sacculus*" (summon purse)... and (more so) DH's good graces .

First a family photo:







Missing from photo:
*Gucci Pelham Messenger*
*Gucci New Britt Hobo*
*Gucci Belt Bag*
*Fendi Zucca Hobo*
*Burberry Small Tote*

These were being borrowed at the time, so they are not in the family photo, but I'll have individual shots of these later.


----------



## accio sacculus

I will start with my *Louis Vuitton* family...





*Damier Speedy 25*





*Monogram Neverfull MM*


----------



## accio sacculus

I am fortunate to have a DH who, for the most part, understands my addiction and even enjoys being a part of the acquisition of my bags... 

DH actually helped me pick this one out...





*Monogram Vernis Rosewood Avenue Amarante*

And this one was a surprise gift from DH! 





*Damier Trevi PM*


----------



## accio sacculus

Some LV accessories:





*Damier Mini Pochette Accessories*






*Monogram Aquarelle Bandeau* (shown on Damier Trevi PM)


----------



## accio sacculus

Next, my most current addiction...*Balenciaga*   I only have the one now, but I definitely have more Bbags on my wishlist...





*RH City 08 Marine*


----------



## accio sacculus

My *Gucci* Collection only started this year...

This one was another one that DH picked out for me...




*"D" Gold Tote w/white leather trim*






*Pelham Messenger*






*New Britt Hobo*






*Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag*


----------



## accio sacculus

Some *Gucci *accessories:





*Belt Bag*






*Mini Boston Bag GG Plus*






*Continental Wallet*






*Charmy Card Wallet*






*Cosmetic Bag*






*Sunnies (don't know the name)*


----------



## I Love RICE

Love your spy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NateLouis

Wow! Truly a great collection! So diverse! My favs are your LV Trevi, Spy, and Bal! Yum!


----------



## accio sacculus

My *Fendi* Guilty Pleasures are perhaps what started the whole bag addiction... 





*Zucca Hobo*






*Zucchino Pochette Beige*






*Zucchino Tube Nero*


This one is no longer with me, but I had to show a pic of her just because she is so gorgeous! 




*Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag White*


I traded *White Spy* with my friend for this beauty:





*Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag Blueberry*


----------



## accio sacculus

I used to have a ton of *Coach* bags, but I've narrowed it down to just one and some accessories...   I'm finding that a little *Coach* goes a long way these days...





*Soho Twill Daisy Tote Navy/White*






*Soho Twill Daisy Wristlet Navy/White*






*Mini Signature Top Handle Pouch Chocolate*






*Signature Multi-function Wallet Chocolate*






*Signature Mini Skinny Chocolate*


----------



## accio sacculus

More *Coach* accessories:





*Signature Cosmetic Bag Khaki*






*Optic Signature Suede Scarf Wristlet*






*Signature Multi-function Wristlet Khaki/Gold*






*Some Coach Scarves...*






*Coach Leather Gloves Mahogony*






*Coach Lauren Sunglasses*

Missing from *Coach* collection:
Several scarves, lanyards, key fobs and ID holders.

To me, *Coach* lanyards and key fobs are like Juicy Couture charms to *leema183*...I just can't seem to get enough of them...   Perhaps I'll take some photos of them later to show you...


----------



## accio sacculus

*Burberry:*






*Small Novacheck Tote*






*Novacheck Cosmetic Bag Blue*


----------



## accio sacculus

My token *Dior *item...






*Coin and Key Wallet* (not sure of the name)


----------



## accio sacculus

I had a gorgeous Marc By Marc Jacobs Super K Turnlock Bag in Chocolate leather that I loved - but couldn't justify keeping it because it just wasn't functional for me...I hope one day own a Marc Jacobs Collection bag...

Found these at *Sephora*...




*Marc By Marc Jacobs Daisy Trio Cosmetic Bags*

The interior is so pretty!


----------



## accio sacculus

A couple of *Juicy Couture* items...






*Patent Heart Coin Purse*






*Romantic Cell Lanyard* (shown here on LV Damier Trevi PM)


----------



## spiralsnowman

Wow, your collection is so comprehensive, it's amazing! Thanks for sharing w/ us. 

I must be a Potter geek too, because I know exactly what you are referring too, hehe!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

cute and very well rounded collection!  you (and your dh!) have very good taste!


----------



## Spo0oky

Nice Collection! Love your Fendi's!


----------



## accio sacculus

I Love RICE said:


> Love your spy! Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks, *I Love RICE!*   My Spy is my HG, so she's treated with special care - and only comes out on special occasions!  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## alissahall

I love Bal bags but that Fendi Spy is just amazing - what a great color!


----------



## bluefish

accio sacculus said:


> More *Coach* accessories:
> Missing from *Coach* collection:
> Several scarves, lanyards, key fobs and ID holders.
> 
> To me, *Coach* lanyards and key fobs are like Juicy Couture charms to *leema183*...I just can't seem to get enough of them...   Perhaps I'll take some photos of them later to show you...



Hey, *ac*! Good to see you on here.  I have to admit - your comment made me laugh out loud. Surely, I'm not THAT bad ...  Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection ...


----------



## Supercoolper

Great collection!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

NateLouis said:


> Wow! Truly a great collection! So diverse! My favs are your LV Trevi, Spy, and Bal! Yum!


 
Thanks, *NateLouis*!  Your collection is fabulous!  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## koala09

OMG!!! really really love every singles bag from your collection..it's really gorgeous collection!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## accio sacculus

spiralsnowman said:


> Wow, your collection is so comprehensive, it's amazing! Thanks for sharing w/ us.
> 
> I must be a Potter geek too, because I know exactly what you are referring too, hehe!


 
Thank you, *spiralsnowman*!  I do try to keep it diverse when it comes to brand, shapes and sizes - but I'm thinking I need more colour, what do you think?    I think a few more colourful B-bags should fix that.   Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## orinoco

beautiful tasteful collection accio!!  must see IRL someday


----------



## huong

Thanks for posting.  I enjoyed looking at your collection because it includes a little of everything.


----------



## xIcyBluex

I love how your collection is diverse and you don't narrow your focus into one brand. It gives you alot more options!


----------



## accio sacculus

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> cute and very well rounded collection! you (and your dh!) have very good taste!


 
Thank you, *BalenciagaPlaneT*!    Yes, I have to agree, DH really knows what I like and what suits me!  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ValleyO

Love the Trevi and that GORGEOUS blueberry spy


----------



## freshmess

A truly magical collection, congrats!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Beautiful collection, Accio! Love your Balenciaga and your Spy


----------



## accio sacculus

Spo0oky said:


> Nice Collection! Love your Fendi's!


 
Thanks for stopping by *Spo0oky*!  Your collection is just fabulous!


----------



## scarcici

Great collection !
Love all of them, but your Balenciaga is so cute .


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

I love your spy and balenciaga - 2 very gorgeous bags.... you have a lovely collection of gucci too... thanks for sharing


----------



## Bubach

Awesome collection! I especially like that "surprise" Trevi!


----------



## Laurie8504

Lol, I  harry potter as well.  Great collection!  You should definitely take pics of your coach accessories .


----------



## accio sacculus

alissahall said:


> I love Bal bags but that Fendi Spy is just amazing - what a great color!


 
Thanks, *alissahall*!  I'm actually just starting my own little love affair with Balenciaga!   Can't wait to get my hands on more B-bags! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## QueenDalia

I love your marine Balenciaga.. I want one


----------



## OG_Baby

Gorgeous!


----------



## ayla

Love your collection ! Your screen name is golden !


----------



## accio sacculus

leema183 said:


> Hey, *ac*! Good to see you on here.  I have to admit - your comment made me laugh out loud. Surely, I'm not THAT bad ...  Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection ...


 
Hi *leema183*!    Thanks for stopping by!  I'm so honoured!   Your collection is TDF!  Wish I had your "willpower" to stay on a ban!


----------



## bluefish

^^ I know, I know ... my willpower must be legendary. 
Just added another JC charm, btw ...


----------



## PhantaBitten

Cute Coach & that Bbag is gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

Supercoolper said:


> Great collection!!!


 
Thanks for stopping by, *Supercoolper*!


----------



## accio sacculus

koala09 said:


> OMG!!! really really love every singles bag from your collection..it's really gorgeous collection!!!! Thanks for sharing


 

Thanks, *koala09*!  Your collection is TDF!


----------



## accio sacculus

orinoco said:


> beautiful tasteful collection accio!!  must see IRL someday


 
Thanks so much for stopping by, *orinoco*!  Would love to see your Bal collection IRL!  Let me know when you can meet for coffee!


----------



## accio sacculus

huong said:


> Thanks for posting. I enjoyed looking at your collection because it includes a little of everything.


 
Thanks for stopping by *huong*!  I pride myself on my collection's diversity!  I'd like to be able to say that I have at least one representative of each designer brand one day...


----------



## accio sacculus

xIcyBluex said:


> I love how your collection is diverse and you don't narrow your focus into one brand. It gives you alot more options!


 
Thanks for stopping by, *xIcyBluex*!  I love to try out different brands and different styles, just to mix it up a little...


----------



## accio sacculus

ValleyO said:


> Love the Trevi and that GORGEOUS blueberry spy


 
Thanks for stopping by, *ValleyO*!  Yes, the Trevi and my Blueberry Spy are my faves as well!


----------



## accio sacculus

Thought I would share a couple of pics of the little favors I made for the members who attended the 2nd Vancouver tPF meet on November 16th, 2008:












We had such a good time!


----------



## bluefish

so cute!


----------



## betseylover

i looooooove the broad range of your collection. very beautiful!


----------



## accio sacculus

freshmess said:


> A truly magical collection, congrats!


 
That's the idea, *freshmess*!  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## fobobina

Hi, you have a fabulous purse collection but I must say that blueberry spy is just so beautiful. Takes my breath away beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## accio sacculus

spoiled_brat said:


> Beautiful collection, Accio! Love your Balenciaga and your Spy


 
Thanks, *spoiled_brat*!   It's an honour having you stop by to see my collection!  Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## knn

Droolicioussssss Fendi Spy.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Love all your collection.  I am jelous of the Gucci's.


----------



## accio sacculus

scarcici said:


> Great collection !
> Love all of them, but your Balenciaga is so cute .


 
Thanks for stopping by, *scarcici*!  My B-bag is my all time fave right now!    I can't wait to get my next B-bag!


----------



## accio sacculus

daisyrockyrosie said:


> I love your spy and balenciaga - 2 very gorgeous bags.... you have a lovely collection of gucci too... thanks for sharing


 
Thanks, *daisyrockyrosie*!  Those two are my faves too!  Can you tell one of my all time favourite colours is dark blue??


----------



## accio sacculus

Bubach said:


> Awesome collection! I especially like that "surprise" Trevi!


 
Thanks for stopping by, *Bubach*!  Yes, I'm very lucky that my DH "gets" my little obsession!


----------



## accio sacculus

Laurie8504 said:


> Lol, I  harry potter as well. Great collection! You should definitely take pics of your coach accessories .


 
Thanks for stopping by, *Laurie8504*!  I will definitely take some photos of my Coach accessories - just waiting for a nice bright day so I can take them in natural light!   I can't believe they held off the release of Half Blood Prince!  However, I'm quite satisfied with the replacement - TWILIGHT!!!  I'm so in love with Edward Cullen / Rob Pattinson right now!


----------



## accio sacculus

QueenDalia said:


> I love your marine Balenciaga.. I want one


 
Thanks, *QueenDalia*!  She's my ultimate fave right now!  But with the wet weather of late, I've been afraid to take her out!  ush:


----------



## accio sacculus

Sewon said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thank you, *Sewon*!  You have a very impressive collection yourself!


----------



## accio sacculus

ayla said:


> Love your collection ! Your screen name is golden !


 
Thanks, *ayla*!  I'm so honoured to have a visit from you!


----------



## accio sacculus

leema183 said:


> ^^ I know, I know ... my willpower must be legendary.
> Just added another JC charm, btw ...


 
ANOTHER ONE??!!   Love all your charms - and ALL your bags, *leema183*!  Keep them coming!


----------



## accio sacculus

PhantaBitten said:


> Cute Coach & that Bbag is gorgeous!
> Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks for stopping by, *PhantaBitten*! My Bbag is my ultimate fave right now!


----------



## accio sacculus

DH was worried that he wouldn't have time to go pick up my Xmas present before the holidays, so he, DS & DD took me down to pick it up together!  

*Gucci Medium Messenger Black*







I love that it has a front pocket that I can easily access my iphone!  And it's really quite roomy!

Merry Christmas, Everyone!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love your new pressie ... cute and very practical!  Gorgeous collection ... so many fabulous pieces like your marine Balenciaga and blueberry spy!


----------



## bluefish

Love your new Gucci messenger, *as* - congrats and enjoy!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Yay, *as*!!! Your DH is so sweet!

Merry Christmas to you too! (please wish for a hubby like yours for me... thanks)


----------



## accio sacculus

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Great collection!


 
Thank you, *LV&Lexus07*!  You have a very impressive collection as well!


----------



## winshop

I love your blueberry spY!! GORGEOUS!
THNKS FOR SHARING...


----------



## accio sacculus

betseylover said:


> i looooooove the broad range of your collection. very beautiful!


 
Thanks for stopping by, *betseylover*!  I absolutely LOVE your collection!  Esp. LOVING your Bal!   It was so great seeing you last week!  You are truly gorgeous!  Can't wait to see you and *sweetheart_327* again in the new year!


----------



## accio sacculus

fobobina said:


> Hi, you have a fabulous purse collection but I must say that blueberry spy is just so beautiful. Takes my breath away beautiful.  Congrats!


 
Thanks so much, fobobina!   Yes, the Blueberry colour is truly breathtaking!  It's my fave!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## accio sacculus

knn said:


> Droolicioussssss Fendi Spy.


 
Thanks, *knn*!  The Blueberry seems to be a favourite of everyone's!


----------



## accio sacculus

M_Butterfly said:


> Love all your collection. I am jelous of the Gucci's.


 

Thanks for stopping by, M_Butterfly!  I LOVE my Guccis - they are probably the most used of all my bags - they are just such great "every day" bags!


----------



## accio sacculus

Yay!  I'm finally on Christmas vacation, so I've finally found some time to take pics of my charms, keyfobs and lanyards! 

*Gucci Cell Phone Lanyard - Pastel Blue: *







My little sister brought this one back from Hong Kong Gucci for me - she got one for herself in Pastel Pink.


----------



## accio sacculus

Not quite as "bad" as *leema183*'s addiction to Juicy Couture charms, I too have a hard time staying away from Coach charms, lanyards & keyfobs... ush:

*Coach White Daisies Key Fob:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Coach Heart Key Fob:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Coach Heart Locket Key Fob (holds one photo):*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Coach Optic Signature Photo Holder Key Fob:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Coach Pink Crystal Daisies Cell Lanyard:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Coach Pastel Gerbera Daisies Cell Lanyard:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Coach Crystal Snowflakes Cell Lanyard (I'm using this one on my iPhone right now!):*


----------



## accio sacculus

And here is a purse charm that I made myself with genuine Swarovski crystal charms and beads:


----------



## loveis4lindsay

*WOW!* I really love your collection, most especially the  Damier Trevi PM, Blueberry Spy* (never seen it in this color, it is beautiful!) *and your marine Balenciaga. I've resisted Balenciaga for quite some time because I know I will become addicted since I am a sucker for smooshy soft leather.


----------



## accio sacculus

asl_bebes said:


> Love your new pressie ... cute and very practical! Gorgeous collection ... so many fabulous pieces like your marine Balenciaga and blueberry spy!


 
Thanks, *asl_bebes*!   The messenger is VERY practical for me!  I have two very young children, so having both hands free is really important right now!    And yes, my faves are my Balenciaga & Spy!


----------



## accio sacculus

leema183 said:


> Love your new Gucci messenger, *as* - congrats and enjoy!


 
Thanks, *leema183*!   I'm already enjoying her so much already, and it's not even Xmas yet! ush:  LOVING your new purchases, BTW!


----------



## Joke

that blueberry color of the Fendi spy is absolutely stunning


----------



## accio sacculus

Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!    Not much to add this Christmas for me - besides the Gucci Messenger that DH, DS & DD got me, my dear little Sister got me a lovely *Juicy Couture Bangle* that I just LOVE!


----------



## accio sacculus

spoiled_brat said:


> Yay, *as*!!! Your DH is so sweet!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too! (please wish for a hubby like yours for me... thanks)


 
Thanks so much,* M*!   Did you have a good Christmas!  Here's wishing you a prosperous and romance filled 2009, when you'll find the DH of your dreams!


----------



## accio sacculus

winshop said:


> I love your blueberry spY!! GORGEOUS!
> THNKS FOR SHARING...


 
Thanks for stopping by, *winshop*!  Yes, my Blueberry tends to be a favourite here!


----------



## spoiled_brat

accio sacculus said:


> Thanks so much,* M*!  Did you have a good Christmas! Here's wishing you a prosperous and romance filled 2009, when you'll find the DH of your dreams!


 
Aw-w, thank you Feeling pretty lonely right now.

My Christmas was good, thank goodness I have my family here to hang out with plus we're all super close.

Have a very Happy New Year! Hope it will be a good one for you and your family.

Say hi to the kiddies


----------



## nwhite

WOW , your collection is TDF!   is all I can say! Love them all!


----------



## accio sacculus

loveis4lindsay said:


> *WOW!* I really love your collection, most especially the Damier Trevi PM, Blueberry Spy* (never seen it in this color, it is beautiful!) *and your marine Balenciaga. I've resisted Balenciaga for quite some time because I know I will become addicted since I am a sucker for smooshy soft leather.


 
Thanks, *loveis4lindsay*!  Yes, the Balenciaga leather is VERY soft and smooshy , so it's VERY easy to get addicted...I definitely am now! ush:


----------



## rphppr

Great collection!  I love the family pic of your bags - there's a definite theme yet a lot of versatility with your bags


----------



## margaritaxmix

Gorgeous collection and beautiful photos! I love everything!


----------



## accio sacculus

Joke said:


> that blueberry color of the Fendi spy is absolutely stunning


 
Thanks *Joke*!  The Blueberry is very dark and looks black in flourescents, but in natural light the dary blue is stunning!


----------



## luciabugia

Wow, what a collection!  Like your Pelham shoulder bag..and guess what?  My darling  H is also like yours, major supporter! We are lucky to have DHs whom are also our partner in crime in this obsession!

Again, great collection!


----------



## sweetneet

i love your collection!! i love the daisy Coach purse & wristlet. And your amarante Rosewood too!!


----------



## accio sacculus

spoiled_brat said:


> Aw-w, thank you Feeling pretty lonely right now.
> 
> My Christmas was good, thank goodness I have my family here to hang out with plus we're all super close.
> 
> Have a very Happy New Year! Hope it will be a good one for you and your family.
> 
> Say hi to the kiddies


 
Oh, *M*!    Come over to visit with us!  Don't feel lonely! Miss you tons!


----------



## poshpearl

Hi Accio Sacculus!

Thanks for viewing my collection and I totally love your collection as well!!!!
I  love juicy too! Your juicy bangle looks awesome!

____________________
Posh Pearl's collecction!
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-beloved-collecction-407503.html


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Amazing collection! Totally love your Spy bags.


----------



## accio sacculus

nwhite said:


> WOW , your collection is TDF! is all I can say! Love them all!


 
Thanks so much, *nwhite*!  I love them all too! ush: I guess that's the problem...


----------



## accio sacculus

rphppr said:


> Great collection! I love the family pic of your bags - there's a definite theme yet a lot of versatility with your bags


 
Thanks for stopping by, *rphppr*!  Yes, I just noticed that my collection is very brown and blue...   Perhaps I need more colour...I hear Balenciaga can help me with that...


----------



## Nikkeipursefan

What a beautiful family you have! I love that Balenciaga blue! And so many Coach items I'd never seen. Gorgeous Trevi! I also like your tasteful use of charms and scarves to jazz up the purses.

p.s. I'm enough of a Harry Potter fan to have understood your handle


----------



## accio sacculus

margaritaxmix said:


> Gorgeous collection and beautiful photos! I love everything!


 
Thanks, *margaritaxmix*!  Haven't seen you on here in a while!  Good to see you back!


----------



## bluefish

Hi, *ac*! *waves*


----------



## Dior Addict

So cute how you put those bows on the Louis and the Coach,
I might have to steal that idea!


----------



## The tall one

love the trevi and the bbag... oh and the spys


----------



## dollfie-lover

I'm in love with all your LV


----------



## accio sacculus

luciabugia said:


> Wow, what a collection! Like your Pelham shoulder bag..and guess what? My darling  H is also like yours, major supporter! We are lucky to have DHs whom are also our partner in crime in this obsession!
> 
> Again, great collection!


 
Thanks, *luciabugia*!  Yes, we're very fortunate for our DH's!   Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

sweetneet said:


> i love your collection!! i love the daisy Coach purse & wristlet. And your amarante Rosewood too!!


 
Thanks, *sweetneet*!  We're Rosewood twins!  But your *purse room* is what dreams are made of!


----------



## artsydoll

i like the Damier Trevi PM


----------



## Ilgin

I love your bags especially the Bal City. I am a huge fan of the Bals!!  You have a great collection


----------



## accio sacculus

poshpearl said:


> Hi Accio Sacculus!
> 
> Thanks for viewing my collection and I totally love your collection as well!!!!
> I love juicy too! Your juicy bangle looks awesome!
> 
> ____________________
> Posh Pearl's collecction!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-beloved-collecction-407503.html


 
Thanks, *poshpearl*!  Your collection is just TDF!


----------



## tonij2000

Love those spy bags!


----------



## accio sacculus

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Amazing collection! Totally love your Spy bags.


 
Thanks, *Ilovepurse007*!  It's just the one *Blueberry Spy* now, though!


----------



## soul2squeeze

I really enjoyed looking at your collection, thanks for sharing. And I think it's great that DH supports your "hobby".


----------



## aquablueness

The b-bag!! You choose the perfect color!! And everything else is a double taker as well.


----------



## cindy05

Fabulous collection! i especially  the trevi!


----------



## accio sacculus

Nikkeipursefan said:


> What a beautiful family you have! I love that Balenciaga blue! And so many Coach items I'd never seen. Gorgeous Trevi! I also like your tasteful use of charms and scarves to jazz up the purses.
> 
> p.s. I'm enough of a Harry Potter fan to have understood your handle


 
Ah!  Another HP fan!   Thanks for stopping by *Nikkeipursefan*!  I love to jazz up my bags to give them that personal touch that makes them mine!


----------



## accio sacculus

Dior Addict said:


> So cute how you put those bows on the Louis and the Coach,
> I might have to steal that idea!


 
Thanks, *Dior Addict*!    When are you coming back to Vancity??


----------



## sorichsopretty

your balenciaga is too gorgeous!! i just love marine 
fabulous collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

Another successful incantation of "accio sacculus"...and An early Valentine's Day gift from DH :

*Louis Vuitton Damier Neverfull GM*:







One of my best friends was dying to get her hands on a Monogram Neverfull MM, so I sold mine to her and decided it was time to upgrade to the GM in my fave canvas, Damier!


----------



## accio sacculus

The tall one said:


> love the trevi and the bbag... oh and the spys


 

Thanks so much for stopping by, *The tall one*!    Good for you for saving up for your own home!  DH and I are doing that now too, but boy, is it hard when you have a purse addiction! ush:


----------



## Katwoman1973

Not sure if I posted here already but had to take another round of drooling!! Amazing collection..


----------



## redcoral

Your collection is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tanj

Very nice,thanks for sharing!


----------



## accio sacculus

dollfie-lover said:


> I'm in love with all your LV


 
Thanks, *dollfie-lover*!  LV is perhaps what really started this whole frenzie...even though my first designer bag ever was a Fendi...


----------



## accio sacculus

artsydoll said:


> i like the Damier Trevi PM


 
Thanks for stopping by, *artsydoll*!  Trevi is one of my all time faves!


----------



## accio sacculus

Ilgin said:


> I love your bags especially the Bal City. I am a huge fan of the Bals!! You have a great collection


 
Thanks, *Ilgin*!  I'm afraid my Marine City has started a horrible Bal addiction for me...now I want nothing but!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

tonij2000 said:


> Love those spy bags!


 
Thanks, *tonij2000*!  My Blueberry Spy is my baby...


----------



## accio sacculus

soul2squeeze said:


> I really enjoyed looking at your collection, thanks for sharing. And I think it's great that DH supports your "hobby".


 
Thanks, *soul2squeeze*!  Yes, I'm very lucky to have a DH who tolerates...and sometimes even helps to feed my addiction!


----------



## accio sacculus

aquablueness said:


> The b-bag!! You choose the perfect color!! And everything else is a double taker as well.


 
Thanks for stopping by, *aquablueness*!  I've whittled my collection down to just fuctional bags now, as opposed to bags that only belong in a glass case...well...except for my Blueberrry Spy   She still belongs in a glass case...


----------



## accio sacculus

cindy05 said:


> Fabulous collection! i especially  the trevi!


 
Thanks, *cindy05*!  I esp. LOVE my Trevi since my DH surprised me with it!


----------



## accio sacculus

sorichsopretty said:


> your balenciaga is too gorgeous!! i just love marine
> fabulous collection!


 
Thanks, *sorichsopretty*!  I can't wait to get my hands on more Bal!  The Bal Bug has biten me so hard!!!!  ush:


----------



## spoiled_brat

Hi *accio sacculus*!*waves* 

Happy V-day to your and your DH


----------



## accio sacculus

*Happy Valentine's Day, tPF!!* 

DH loves to surprise me - and even though he had already gotten me the *LV Damier Neverfull GM* as an early Valentine's Day gift, he wanted me to have something for today...

We took the kids out for a "romantic" family dinner and he had this tucked into the diaper bag...


----------



## accio sacculus

Normally he keeps the diaper bag near himself, but tonight, he cleverly put it beside me.  When it came time to eat, I had to get DD's bib out and when I opened the diaper bag, I found the Coach box tucked neatly inside...


----------



## accio sacculus

I had been admiring this locket at Christmas time, and DH advised me that he had originally wanted to get it for me as a Stocking stuffer, but Coach was sold out at Christmas.  So DH got it for me for Valentine's Day  - even before I got the Damier Neverfull...Now I can hold a photo of my DH, DS & DD close to my heart always...


----------



## betseylover

awwwwwwwwwwww so sweet! he is a keeper! wear the necklace on tuesday!!!


----------



## Queen D

Congrats on the beautiful necklace.  

Yes I love your Spy too, the white one is still beautiful, been using it a lot lately.


----------



## ci7h2ino4

accio sacculus said:


> My token *Dior *item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coin and Key Wallet* (not sure of the name)


 
That is ADORABLE!  Btw - it's from the Dior romantique collection.


----------



## bluefish

Aw, very sweet! 


accio sacculus said:


> I had been admiring this locket at Christmas time, and DH advised me that he had originally wanted to get it for me as a Stocking stuffer, but Coach was sold out at Christmas. So DH got it for me for Valentine's Day  - even before I got the Damier Neverfull...Now I can hold a photo of my DH, DS & DD close to my heart always...


----------



## accio sacculus

Katwoman1973 said:


> Not sure if I posted here already but had to take another round of drooling!! Amazing collection..


 
Thanks for stopping by, *Katwoman1973*!  You're too kind!


----------



## accio sacculus

redcoral said:


> Your collection is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you, *redcoral*!   I appreciate you stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

tanj said:


> Very nice,thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you, *tanj*!  Your baby is so sweet!


----------



## mardon

What a great collection you have - I love the way you mix Juicy and LV....those bag charms are just adorable!  and the small Dior keyholder (?) is so cute!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Beautiful collection! I love that you have a variety of designers!


----------



## bellabird

very nice collection!


----------



## Simz

Love your collection-truly great bags and nice variety!!


----------



## lightdays

Wow, your collection is one of my favorites on this board! Congrats!


----------



## CarrieB

You lucky, lucky lady!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

spoiled_brat said:


> Hi *accio sacculus*!*waves*
> 
> Happy V-day to your and your DH


 
Thanks, *spoiled_brat*!    Did you have a good V-day??  Hugs & kisses to you!  We should get together for that coffee soon!


----------



## accio sacculus

betseylover said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww so sweet! he is a keeper! wear the necklace on tuesday!!!


 
Thanks, *betseylover*!  I can't WAIT to see all your new bags!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Queen D said:


> Congrats on the beautiful necklace.
> 
> Yes I love your Spy too, the white one is still beautiful, been using it a lot lately.


 
Thanks, *Queen D*!  Glad you're getting so much use out of White Spy!  I just couldn't do it!  We'll have to get together again soon!


----------



## accio sacculus

ci7h2ino4 said:


> That is ADORABLE! Btw - it's from the Dior romantique collection.


 
Thanks, *ci7h2ino4*!  I didn't know that - I'm not normally a fan of Dior, but this little coin purse holds a special place in my heart because it's from my little sister


----------



## accio sacculus

leema183 said:


> Aw, very sweet!


 
Thanks, *MJ*!  Haven't spoken to you in a long time!  How are you?  Any new photos of your new conquests yet??


----------



## psxgurl

Beautiful Collection!  Love all your bags esp. the LV, Gucci, and Coach!


----------



## bluefish

hopefully soon!



accio sacculus said:


> Thanks, *MJ*!  Haven't spoken to you in a long time! How are you? Any new photos of your new conquests yet??


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

great collection


----------



## accio sacculus

mardon said:


> What a great collection you have - I love the way you mix Juicy and LV....those bag charms are just adorable!  and the small Dior keyholder (?) is so cute!


 
Thanks, *mardon*!  I love to accessorize my accessories , ya know?  Give them that personal touch that makes the bag stand out from the others....    Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

shoegirl1975 said:


> Beautiful collection! I love that you have a variety of designers!


 
Thanks, *shoegirl1975*!  I used to purchase mainly Coach and LV, but now my goal is to have at least bag from every designer that I admire.  That would be my perfect collection!


----------



## The tall one

accio sacculus said:


> Thanks so much for stopping by, *The tall one*!  Good for you for saving up for your own home! DH and I are doing that now too, but boy, is it hard when you have a purse addiction! ush:


 thanks. congrats on the damier neverfull and for having such a great DH. i really need to get on the ball and get my self one of those great dh's so someone other than myself can buy me great bags!!! haha (yes i know i'm crazy) good luck with the saving


----------



## accio sacculus

bellabird said:


> very nice collection!


 
Thanks, *bellabird*!


----------



## jic2002

*accio sacculus*   wow, You have all popular bags. Nice collections!


----------



## accio sacculus

Ban? What Ban?  What's a Ban??  Like my good buddy *leema183* always says...anything under $500 doesn't count... 

A new addition and another successful incantation.... 

*Foley + Corinna Mid City Patent Leather Tote in Cream*:







I've been looking for a patent white bag for Spring/Summer and finally found this one!  






And because I've got young children, patent leather is a must if it's a white bag!


----------



## molightsonvitry

this is good ,,,,


----------



## accio sacculus

Simz said:


> Love your collection-truly great bags and nice variety!!


 
Thanks, *Simz*!  My goal is to have at least one bag from each designer...I've got a long way....


----------



## betseylover

love the patent! i am sure it looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

wow.  love everything!  love those blues!


----------



## accio sacculus

lightdays said:


> Wow, your collection is one of my favorites on this board! Congrats!


 
Wow, really?  Thanks, *lightdays*!    Still looking for the perfect Fendi??


----------



## Lady Moe

Great collection!!.  I am not familiar with the designer of the white patent bag, but it is very nice.


----------



## kiianae

Love the collection especially the *Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag White.....thats a beauty!* Love the juicy couture charms u put on your bags...cute idea; I'll have to try that!


----------



## Givenchyman

As many others have already said, your blue spy  bag is simply stunning! But your Balenciaga is just as much of an eyecatcher I also Trevi--such a cool bag


----------



## accio sacculus

CarrieB said:


> You lucky, lucky lady!!!!


 
Thanks, *CarrieB*!    I have to admit, I am really lucky - esp. since DH is so tolerant of my addiction


----------



## accio sacculus

psxgurl said:


> Beautiful Collection! Love all your bags esp. the LV, Gucci, and Coach!


 
Thanks, psxgurl!


----------



## accio sacculus

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> great collection


 
Thanks for stopping by, *LV-PRADAfanatic*!


----------



## ladakini

Enviable collection of deliciousness.


----------



## accio sacculus

Since I'm such a huge *Twilight* Saga fan these days (I haven't forgotten about Harry, folks)   I made a purse charm with a *Twilight* theme that I thought I'd share:






*Twilight Purse Charm*: Renesmee's Locket; Edward's fave colour, Blue; Apple; Lion & Lamb; Diamond Heart; Drop of Blood; Cullen Crest.


----------



## accio sacculus

Shown here on *LV Speedy 25*:


----------



## More bags

*accio sacculus*, you have an amazing collection.  I love the variety.  Thanks for sharing all of the pics.  You make these purse charms - wow!


----------



## Cookieâ¥

*I'm fall in love with your Balenciaga! *-**
*Great color!*


----------



## accio sacculus

The tall one said:


> thanks. congrats on the damier neverfull and for having such a great DH. i really need to get on the ball and get my self one of those great dh's so someone other than myself can buy me great bags!!! haha (yes i know i'm crazy) good luck with the saving


 
Thanks for the luck, *The tall one*!   I'm really going to need it...the saving is just not going well in this economy!  :cry:


----------



## accio sacculus

jic2002 said:


> *accio sacculus*   wow, You have all popular bags. Nice collections!


 
Thanks, *jic2002*!  I'm actually thinking I want to add a _*L.A.M.B.*_ bag to my collection...the *Signature Devon Tote* in silver...as my son's name is Devon, he was born the year of the Sheep & in the year 2003, which is when Gwen Stefani started her LAMB line...


----------



## accio sacculus

molightsonvitry said:


> this is good ,,,,


 
 *molightsonvitry*!  Thx for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

betseylover said:


> love the patent! i am sure it looks gorgeous on you.


 
 *betseylover*!  Such an honor to have you visit!  Your collection is TDF!!


----------



## accio sacculus

bagnshoofetish said:


> wow. love everything! love those blues!


 
 *bagnshoofetish*!  Your collection is truly inspirational!


----------



## accio sacculus

Lady Moe said:


> Great collection!!. I am not familiar with the designer of the white patent bag, but it is very nice.


 
 *Lady Moe*!  It's a *Foley + Corinna*!  It's nice to have something from some of less popular designers, but no less in quality and design!  The leather on this bag is just smooshy and gorgeous, and I love the functional two-way design!   Just love it!


----------



## accio sacculus

kiianae said:


> Love the collection especially the *Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag White.....thats a beauty!* Love the juicy couture charms u put on your bags...cute idea; I'll have to try that!


 
 *kiianae*!  The white Fendi Spy is no longer with me (still have and adore the *Blueberry* though) - she lives with a friend of mine now  but yes, she is GORGEOUS  I love to put charms and/or scarves on my bags to give it that extra personal touch that makes it all mine.   With designer bags being so popular nowadays, any number of people in my city (and all over the world) can have the same bag as me, but theirs won't look exactly like mine because of the accessories I use on them.


----------



## accio sacculus

Givenchyman said:


> As many others have already said, your blue spy bag is simply stunning! But your Balenciaga is just as much of an eyecatcher I also Trevi--such a cool bag


 
 *Givenchyman*!  You've just named my three fave bags, so I would have to agree with you wholeheartedly!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Wow.. your collection is tdf :blink:
I especially love the LV Trevi and the blueberry Spy -such a great choice of color! But, I have to admit your Twilight charm is my nro 1 favourite, and a truly unique piece to own. 
Btw, isn't New Moon just being filmed in Vancouver? You lucky, lucky girl.. I'd sell my granny to be there now!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Sorry, I tried to leave u a wall message, but I'm still a bit of a newbie when it comes to using tpf :shame:
I've been looking at the scene pics of the New Moon cast, and what would I do to be there stalking right now  Maybe I should downsize my collection and get tickets to Vancouver? After all, what wouldn't a R-obsessed girl do just to see a glimpse of him 
Good luck spotting, and you really should consider selling your handmade charms as well. I think they're fab...


----------



## accio sacculus

An early birthday pressie from *DH & the Kids*  ...and special thanks to *Sweetheart_327* for the tip... 

(New to me) *Louis Vuitton Monogram Cherry Blossom Pochette:  *







The patina on this gorgeous bag is just perfect and the original owner kept this bag in immaculate condition!  The datecode on this beauty shows it was made in 2003. 






I have been wanting to collect a piece from the *Cherry Blossom* line for quite some time now...and I'm so happy to have found this gorgeous piece...thanks to *Sweetheart_327* for the tip on this great deal! 






 to *DH, DS & DD* for this beautiful birthday gift!  I love it!


----------



## betseylover

congrats honey. she is absolutely stunning and please please please bring her out next time so i can see a cherry blossom irl.


----------



## bluefish

Congrats on the "new" CB pochette, dear! It's too cute!


----------



## GottaShop2

Oooh La La!!  All beauties!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## accio sacculus

ladakini said:


> Enviable collection of deliciousness.


 
 *ladakini*!  Your own collection is TDF!   Are you a chef, by any chance??


----------



## ladakini

accio sacculus said:


> *ladakini*!  Your own collection is TDF!   Are you a chef, by any chance??



Thank you so much! Our collections are quite complementary.
Not a chef. In fact, I haven't turned my oven on in over a year. If it weren't for my microwave I would starve!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Ooooh, I LOVE that Cherry Blossom Pochette!  I've been trying to find one as well, but they are not often available, especially not the ones taken care of like yours. That's a true gem, congrats!


----------



## pinkstawberry09

Love your Collection, love the dior and GUCCI~~~!!!


----------



## Bay

Wow love the MJ Daisy cosmetic bags...!


----------



## accio sacculus

More bags said:


> *accio sacculus*, you have an amazing collection. I love the variety. Thanks for sharing all of the pics. You make these purse charms - wow!


 
 *More bags*!  Yes, I love to accessorize my bags to give them that personal touch, so I make my own bag charms - that way I *KNOW* no one else will have the same!


----------



## accio sacculus

Cookie&#9829;;10441566 said:
			
		

> *I'm fall in love with your Balenciaga! *-**
> *Great color!*


 
 *Cookie*!  Yes, I'm in love with my Balenciaga too - in fact, I'm in love with Balenciaga.  Period.    I hope to be able to collect more in the future!


----------



## TygerKitty

Oh my gosh I adore your screen name!  lol that is just too precious!

Your collection is gorgeous!  I love the variety and the cute stories that go along with them, your marine bbag is my favorite, the leather looks TDF!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> Sorry, I tried to leave u a wall message, but I'm still a bit of a newbie when it comes to using tpf :shame:
> I've been looking at the scene pics of the New Moon cast, and what would I do to be there stalking right now  Maybe I should downsize my collection and get tickets to Vancouver? After all, what wouldn't a R-obsessed girl do just to see a glimpse of him
> Good luck spotting, and you really should consider selling your handmade charms as well. I think they're fab...


 
 *RacyRedhead*!  I have to admit though...some of my handmade charms are rather expensive to make...mostly because I collect the charms from all over the place...some from eBay, some from bead stores, some from jewellery stores.  The majority of the charms used in my *Twilight* purse charm were purchased individually thru eBay, so you can imagine how much that one cost to make once shipping and the USD-CAD exchange is said and done!    Still, it's nice to have others appreciate them...   Thanks again!


----------



## blackmamba10000

your fendi spy is tdf


----------



## spoiled_brat

Happy birthday, *accio sacculus*! 

Is it coming up pretty soon? I read that the LV Pochette was an early bday pressie but that was a week ago so maybe I missed it?

I don't really come here that much anymore so I haven't read your thread in a while.

How is everything going? PM me if you'd rather! 

M.


----------



## cdnshopper

*accio sacculus* - your collection is amazing! I love that there's so much diversity. My favourite one is the blueberry Spy (its my HG and I hope to one day own one).

You are lucky to have a DH who understands your obsession and adds pieces to your collection. Mine doesn't understand but he contributes to it.


----------



## accio sacculus

betseylover said:


> congrats honey. she is absolutely stunning and please please please bring her out next time so i can see a cherry blossom irl.


 
 *betseylover*!   I still  everytime I think about your Violet Bal City!


----------



## accio sacculus

Since DH and kids got me an *LV Monogram Cherry Blossom Pochette* as an early birthday pressie, I didn't think I'd have any surprises when I woke up this morning on my birthday...but they had the following surprise waiting for me...  Any guesses?


----------



## accio sacculus

Since my birthday and Mother's Day are so close (only three days apart), this will also be my Mother's Day pressie from DS & DD  

*Louis Vuitton A La Folie Bracelet Ambre*:











Happy Mother's Day, Ladies!


----------



## accio sacculus

spoiled_brat said:


> Happy birthday, *accio sacculus*!
> 
> Is it coming up pretty soon? I read that the LV Pochette was an early bday pressie but that was a week ago so maybe I missed it?
> 
> I don't really come here that much anymore so I haven't read your thread in a while.
> 
> How is everything going? PM me if you'd rather!
> 
> M.


 
Hi M!   

By b-day was May 7th...since it's so close to Mother's Day, we've been kind of having a birthday/Mother's Day celebration weekend!    It would have been complete if I had met rPattz and the Canucks had won one for me on Thursday or Saturday - but none those happened  :cry:

How have you been?  Let's do coffee soon!


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> Congrats on the "new" CB pochette, dear! It's too cute!


 

Thanks, *bluefish*!   How have you been?  Settling into your new casa???


----------



## accio sacculus

GottaShop2 said:


> Oooh La La!! All beauties!! Thank you for sharing!


 
 *GottaShop2* for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> Ooooh, I LOVE that Cherry Blossom Pochette!  I've been trying to find one as well, but they are not often available, especially not the ones taken care of like yours. That's a true gem, congrats!


 
 *RacyRedhead*!  I've been wanting something from the Cherry Blossom line for some time now, so when I fount this beauty on craigslist, I snapped her up!    I think every girl should have at least one piece from the CB line...


----------



## accio sacculus

pinkstawberry09 said:


> Love your Collection, love the dior and GUCCI~~~!!!


 

 *pinkstrawberry09*!  You know...I don't actually own a Dior bag??  That little coin wallet is the only item I have from Dior...Perhaps it's time to add one to my collection....


----------



## accio sacculus

Bay said:


> Wow love the MJ Daisy cosmetic bags...!


 

 *Bay*...you know I actually don't have an MJ bag either....perhaps that needs to be rectified as well......ah...so many bags, so little time...so little $$$


----------



## accio sacculus

TygerKitty said:


> Oh my gosh I adore your screen name! lol that is just too precious!
> 
> Your collection is gorgeous! I love the variety and the cute stories that go along with them, your marine bbag is my favorite, the leather looks TDF!


 
 *TygerKitty*!  Yes, the one thing that I love most about my collection is it's variety...I don't like sticking to just one brand...  My goal is to have at least one bag of each brand that I've ever admired...working on it...slowly, but surely...


----------



## accio sacculus

A little something to add that's oh-so-cute   and oh-so-special  because it's from my good friend, *betseylover* for my birthday!  

*Juicy Couture Coin & Key Wallet*:






Fit for a Queen  






Thank you *betseylover*!  I love it!   She also got me a gorgeous Anna Sui compact and some of my favourite chocolates!  While *Sweetheart_327* got me all things _Twilight_!  The girls took me to Glowbal Grill & Satay Bar for dinner, where my fave guy Rob Pattinson loves to dine!  We were told by the host that the cast of _Twilight_ had just dined there the night before! 

Had great time anyway!   *betseylover & Sweetheart_327*, you made my birthday extra special!


----------



## accio sacculus

*FINALLY!!* My first *RM*!  DH and the kids got this as a Mother's Day and Wedding Anniversary pressie!  This is very exciting for me, as I live in Vancouver, BC Canada and *Rebecca Minkoff* has yet to make her debut here, so I had to purchase this beauty off eBay from a lovely fellow tPFer!  

Presenting...my very first *Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Dark Brown*!   











The leather is SOOOO buttery and soft!  I'm so in love!


----------



## accio sacculus

I would have preferred the floral lining, but this blue striped lining sets off the dark brown colour very nicely!  








LOVING the signature hardware!  






and of course, LOVING my DH!!   *Happy 7th Year Anniversary, Honey!*


----------



## JessieRose

When are you going to sell your blueberry spy bag? I want it!


----------



## betseylover

ooooooooooooo congrats on your nikki!!! so gorgeous! are you bringing her out thursday???


----------



## accio sacculus

blackmamba10000 said:


> your fendi spy is tdf


 
 *blackmamba10000*!  Your Fendi Spys are TDF as well!  LOVE your Cognac & Floral Spys!


----------



## accio sacculus

JessieRose said:


> When are you going to sell your blueberry spy bag? I want it!


 
 You're too funny, *JessieRose*!  Sorry,  I won't be selling it anytime soon...My Bluberry Spy is my baby...


----------



## accio sacculus

cdnshopper said:


> *accio sacculus* - your collection is amazing! I love that there's so much diversity. My favourite one is the blueberry Spy (its my HG and I hope to one day own one).
> 
> You are lucky to have a DH who understands your obsession and adds pieces to your collection. Mine doesn't understand but he contributes to it.


 
 *cdnshopper*!   So glad to see other Canadians on tPF!    Yes, the Blueberry Spy was my HG and I finally found her!    She is definitely my baby now!


----------



## accio sacculus

An updated family portrait, sans accessories:


----------



## accio sacculus

I've been trying to take pics of my current collection to better portray their lusciousness  I've whittled down my collection by quite a bit lately, as you can see from my updated family photo above ^, to the bags that I used the most.  Trust me, I had a hard time choosing, but it needed to me done. 

So here are some updated, hopefully better pics of my current collection.

First up, my absolute fave bag...

*Balenciaga RH City 08 Marine*: 










The colour is just fabulous on this City!  And the nappa leather is just so perfect!  I've been drooling over the new 09 Officer, but I need another blue bag like a need a hole in the head...


----------



## accio sacculus

My second fave bag these days... 

*Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Dark Brown*:










I'm told that the Dark Brown is made with Nappa leather  , and I can tell you the leather is just buttery and smells wonderful!  The colour is so rich!


----------



## accio sacculus

Next up, my go-to bag for summer....  

*Foley + Corinna Mid City Tote Cream Crackle*:










The cream patent leather is a must for a working mother of two small children!  Just can't keep white/ivory leather clean, so patent is the way to go for summer!  And since the patent is the crackle patent, I won't have to worry about streaks or fingerprints either!   It's got tons of room, with 4 zippered pockets (two inside and two outside) and I absolutely LOVE that the drop on the double handles is wide enough that it can be carried on my shoulder!


----------



## accio sacculus

My HG bag  ...doesn't come out to play very often, but when she does, she shines! 

*Fendi Nuvolata Nappa Blueberry Spy Bag*:





I tried taking some new pics of this beauty, but none of them seemed to catch the essence of her gorgeousness like this one did, so I kept this old pic.  

A close up on her Highness' bubbliness...


----------



## accio sacculus

My other Fendi bags... 

*Fendi Zucchino Pochette Beige/Brown*:





My very first designer handbag...a gift from my parents that started the whole addiction...







*Fendi Zucchino Tutto Tubolare Nero*:





Cute little evening bag or cosmetic bag...


----------



## accio sacculus

This one was my Louis Vuitton HG bag for all of 2008. DH was sweet enough to surprise me with her at our first ever tPF meet in Vancouver... 

*Louis Vuitton Damier Trevi PM*:





with *Damier Mini Accessories & Juicy Couture Romance Lanyard*! 

I love that the Trevi has the optional shoulder strap as well, although the dual handles fit over my shoulder as well.   Trevi gets compliments everytime I wear her out!


----------



## accio sacculus

Here's *Trevi* again with *Aquarelle Bandeau*...


----------



## legofish

Nice collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

DH actually picked out this next one for me...he has such good taste  

*Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Rosewood Ave Amarante*:






here with *Aquarelle Bandeau*!   

I am forever trying to get the best light and best angle to show off the gorgeous Amarante colour!


----------



## accio sacculus

My "go-to" bag for work when the weather is wet and rainy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that's fairly often in Vancouver 3/4 of the year) 

*Louis Vuitton Damier Neverfull GM*:





And cinched up - I normally carry it this way 'cause you can't be too careful


----------



## accio sacculus

Next LV up - I don't get much use out of her anymore because I find her too small - I like bigger bags now, since I'm a mother of two young children, but I can't seem to bring myself to sell her... 

*Louis Vuitton Damier Speedy 25*:





Shown here with my self-made "Twilight"-themed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purse charm...


----------



## accio sacculus

The last LV is one I acquired just recently, DH and the kids bought it off a seller on Craigslist for my birthday this year - authenticated here first, of course... 

*Louis Vuitton Monogram Cherry Blossom Pochette*:





As you can see, she's in excellent shape...


----------



## accio sacculus

My all-time fave Gucci bag - lusted after this one for months...my very 1st over $1K bag... 

*Gucci Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag Beige/Ebony*:





I absolutely LOVE  the braided handles on this bag, and it's so roomy!


----------



## accio sacculus

Needed another messenger bag after I gave my little sister my Gucci Pelham Messenger...DH and the kids got me this one for Christmas 2008... 

*Gucci Medium Messenger Bag Black*:





I needed a basic black bag that I could throw a few essentials into when I'm out with the kids and this one is perfect for that!


----------



## accio sacculus

Another gift from DH and the kids for my birthday and Mother's Day 2008 (DH is getting pretty chumy with my SA at Gucci )...

*Gucci D Gold Tote Beige/White*:





This one is so roomy, I'm able to put all my essentials, an umbrella AND my lunch into it!  LOVE that the dual rolled handles have a huge drop so it can fit over my shoulder.


----------



## accio sacculus

Had to included my little Girl's 1st ever Gucci as well. We bought this one for her 1st Birthday last year! She just turned two last weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Gucci GG Plus Mini Boston Bag Platnium*:


----------



## accio sacculus

I probably had about 2 dozen Coach bags at one time or another, but have whittled it down to just one - my favourite Coach of all time and a few accessories. 

*Coach Soho Twill Daisy Tote*:





LOVE the navy blue and white leather combination - and LOVE that it doesn't scream "COACH" with Signature Coach fabric! 

Shown here with matching *Coach Soho Twill Daisy Wristlet*:


----------



## accio sacculus

FINALLY! I have some new additions that I'm just ecstatic about! 

*Balenciaga RH Twiggy 09 Charbon*:






The nappa leather on this bag is just fabulously distressed and the colour is such a luscious, rich brown!


----------



## amusic20

That Balenciaga's gorgeous!!


----------



## accio sacculus

2nd new addition...  

*Balenciaga RH Day 09 Officier:*






This dark blue is similar to the 05 Ink - so dark and gorgeous!  The nappa leather on this bag is so distressed and so chewy!


----------



## accio sacculus

...and last, but very not least, my 3rd (and probably final for the rest of this year...) addition...  

*Chanel Mademoiselle Lambskin Tote:*






I got her used from a very close friend, but she is in excellent condition!  My very first Chanel!  






I'm not a big fan of Chanel flap bags, but I love this particular line!






I never thought I'd have the opportunity to own a Chanel bag because I wouldn't be able to justify the expense...but my friend made me an offer I couldn't refuse!


----------



## accio sacculus

The lambskin on this bag is so buttery soft and smooshy!    Just fabulous!  I know I'm going to have to totally baby her! 






The interior is just gorgeous and I LOVE that she's so roomy!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Oh wow, great additions, girl! 

I'm still saving for my black EPI Alma!


----------



## legofish

Great collection


----------



## kiianae

Very nice.......Just checking in with u again to see what u have new! 

Check out my collection! Added some more of my babies.....
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-collection-439752.html


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

waiting for new stuff...


----------



## accio sacculus

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> waiting for new stuff...


 
But I just got new stuff last weekend... ??  :shame:

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...of-accio-sacculus-385490-17.html#post11460215

Not new enough??


----------



## accio sacculus

amusic20 said:


> That Balenciaga's gorgeous!!


 
 *amusic20*!  I am so obsessed with B-bags right now!  More, more, more!


----------



## accio sacculus

spoiled_brat said:


> Oh wow, great additions, girl!
> 
> I'm still saving for my black EPI Alma!


 
Thanks, *M*!   Let's get together for coffee soon!  PM me!    We'll go get your black Epi Alma together!


----------



## pltprincess

A lovely collection!!  I adore the "D" Gold Tote w/white leather trim.


----------



## JessieRose

You are so right! I just purchased the blueberry spy and she is TDF! I take her out of the dustbag every night to look at her for a little bit...<sigh>


----------



## accio sacculus

legofish said:


> Great collection


 
Awww,  *legofish*!  You have a beautiful collection too!


----------



## accio sacculus

kiianae said:


> Very nice.......Just checking in with u again to see what u have new!
> 
> Check out my collection! Added some more of my babies.....
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-collection-439752.html


 
 *kiianae*!  My 2 new B-bags and Chanel are my newest!  In fact, I got all three in one weekend!


----------



## RacyRedhead

I'm drooling over your Rebecca Minkoff... the leather looks so luscious! And of course, everything else is just as perfect. I have to say my fav ones are now your RM, your fabulous Blueberry Spy, your Damier NF and your Trevi with that cute bandana  Oh, and you and your dh have been together for seven years too? We almost have the same anniversary; I met my hubby in August 2002 
Ps. You're the first to know I just got my Damier NF MM.. I just couldn't resist it, even though I should be banned for a while now. But well, we're only here once, right?





accio sacculus said:


> My second fave bag these days...
> 
> *Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Dark Brown*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm told that the Dark Brown is made with Nappa leather  , and I can tell you the leather is just buttery and smells wonderful!  The colour is so rich!


----------



## miss_white_lily

What a nice collection!  The marine Bal is breathtaking! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## accio sacculus

pltprincess said:


> A lovely collection!!  I adore the "D" Gold Tote w/white leather trim.


 *pltprincess*! The D Gold really is a rare beauty!


----------



## accio sacculus

JessieRose said:


> You are so right! I just purchased the blueberry spy and she is TDF! I take her out of the dustbag every night to look at her for a little bit...<sigh>


 
Thanks, *JessieRose*!  I think Blueberry is possibly the BEST colour to get the Spy in since it goes with almost anything!   Congrats!  We're Blueberry Twins!


----------



## IrisCole

You have a crazy.cool collection -- I love the updates!! That Chanel bag is TDF, and you picked B-bags in really stunning colors!!


----------



## Wilwork4couture

Veryy nice, I love all the diversity of your bags but I must say that blueberry spy is to die for


----------



## airborne

Go girl!


----------



## JessieRose

accio sacculus said:


> *kiianae*!  The white Fendi Spy is no longer with me (still have and adore the *Blueberry* though) - she lives with a friend of mine now  but yes, she is GORGEOUS  I love to put charms and/or scarves on my bags to give it that extra personal touch that makes it all mine.   With designer bags being so popular nowadays, any number of people in my city (and all over the world) can have the same bag as me, but theirs won't look exactly like mine because of the accessories I use on them.



I never thought of it that way...I only put my Emilio Pucci scarf on my white Balenciaga bag to add some color. Of course, I don't see a lot of people in my area wearing authentic handbags..unless it is Coach or something less expensive. Where do you live if you don't mind me asking? I want a Balenciaga in ink, officer or marine now!!!! I wish I had your hubby...so supportive with your designer addiction!!


----------



## orinoco

Needless to say, i'm VERY pleased that u've crossed over to the dark balenciaga side...


----------



## accio sacculus

JessieRose said:


> I never thought of it that way...I only put my Emilio Pucci scarf on my white Balenciaga bag to add some color. Of course, I don't see a lot of people in my area wearing authentic handbags..unless it is Coach or something less expensive. Where do you live if you don't mind me asking? I want a Balenciaga in ink, officer or marine now!!!! I wish I had your hubby...so supportive with your designer addiction!!



*JessieRose*, I live in Vancouver, BC, the second largest metropolis in Canada.  I live blocks away from the busy downtown core and when I step out of my condo, literally every second person, male or female is carrying some kind of designer bag!  We have about five Coach stores, two LVs, a Gucci store, Hermes and Chanel. Our Holt Renfrew (our version of Bloomingdales or Barney's) is only a few blocks from where I live. Since we don't have a Fendi or Balenciaga store   and can only get those from Holts, those brands aren't nearly as popular - that is probably why I gravitate toward those. 
This city is literally crawling with Coach, LV and Gucci though!  Those three brands have really lost their lustre for me, unless they are LE pieces from LV or Gucci, I barely even set foot in those stores anymore even though they are steps from my home!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> I'm drooling over your Rebecca Minkoff... the leather looks so luscious! And of course, everything else is just as perfect. I have to say my fav ones are now your RM, your fabulous Blueberry Spy, your Damier NF and your Trevi with that cute bandana Oh, and you and your dh have been together for seven years too? We almost have the same anniversary; I met my hubby in August 2002
> Ps. You're the first to know I just got my Damier NF MM.. I just couldn't resist it, even though I should be banned for a while now. But well, we're only here once, right?


 
 *Racy*! DH and I actually met in 1999, but started dating in 2000. We got married in June 2002. 

Thanks for all your lovely compliments! Yes, I  my RM - especially since we can't buy RM bags here in Vancouver yet, my Nikki is very special to me!  Unfortunately, my Damier NF is not really that special anymore...this city is crawling with Speedys and Neverfulls - both Monogram and Damier. I supposed it's only saving grace at this point is that it's the GM size and most ppl in this city by the MM size!  And the fact that she is the perfect rainy day bag! My Blueberry Spy...  'nuff said...most days I just want to put her in a glass case and admire her! I think I may take her out next week when I'm out on the town with my gfs. Sadly, I've traded away my Trevi PM for my Chanel Mademoiselle...I really miss Trevi, but I'm loving my new-to-me Chanel more...it's a much better size...and well, it's always been my dream to own a Chanel!  Congrats on your lovely Neverfull, my friend! You'll get TONS of use out of her!


----------



## accio sacculus

miss_white_lily said:


> What a nice collection!  The marine Bal is breathtaking! Thanx for sharing.


 
 *miss_white_lily*!  I'm so in love with Balenciaga right now!  When I first got the Marine City I thought just one B-bag would satisfy me, but now I just want more!  I want to eventually have at least one of each B-bag style!


----------



## accio sacculus

IrisCole said:


> You have a crazy.cool collection -- I love the updates!! That Chanel bag is TDF, and you picked B-bags in really stunning colors!!


 
 *IrisCole*!  I appreciate you coming back to check out my updates!  I'm so happy with my newest acquisitions!


----------



## accio sacculus

Wilwork4couture said:


> Veryy nice, I love all the diversity of your bags but I must say that blueberry spy is to die for


 
 *Wilwork4couture*!  I couldn't agree more!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Looking at your drool-worthy b-bags won't help my Bal fever at all  The Marine bag is a dream, and I love, love the deep blue shade  Downsizing the collection is never easy, but when I did it, I felt kinda relieved afterwards. No more feeling guilty about not using everything, *and* you've got a bit extra cash to spend on something new instead! There's no item in your collection I dislike,  all the way!


*
*


----------



## accio sacculus

talena.airborne said:


> Go girl!


 
 *talena.airborne* for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

orinoco said:


> Needless to say, i'm VERY pleased that u've crossed over to the dark balenciaga side...


 
:lolots: DH blames you, *orinoco*, for my new found Bal obsession...but I was falling for Bal before I met you  ...you just intensified it with your gorgeous Ink Day...


----------



## pro_shopper

I love your two spys especially the blueberry! the color is gorgy! 

The shimmery Coach scarf is also amazing!


----------



## BagEssence

love, love love your accessories!!!


----------



## memete

Lovely collection accio sacculus  am a bit of a HP geek too ^^
Specially love your Trevi!


----------



## Enigma

I adore your Balenciaga!! Congratulations!


----------



## accio sacculus

I have a new addition to my happy little family...  

*REBECCA MINKOFF* BELOVED in Black Haze...  



























I've been looking for a good sized messenger-type bag for a while now...and without breaking the bank...  And I think I've finally found her!


----------



## accio sacculus

pro_shopper said:


> I love your two spys especially the blueberry! the color is gorgy!
> 
> The shimmery Coach scarf is also amazing!


 
 *pro_shopper*!  I barely use my *Blueberry Spy* anymore, just because I don't have very many occasions to wear her out...but I love looking at her!  I'll have to pull her out for a day out soon...


----------



## BagEssence

love the inside, it's so cute!


----------



## newfoundland

Sweet collection! Very classy.


----------



## bonny_montana

lovely Collection, and they all look so well taken care of. enjoy them in good health.


----------



## bluefish

accio sacculus said:


> I have a new addition to my happy little family...
> 
> *REBECCA MINKOFF* BELOVED in Black Haze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a good sized messenger-type bag for a while now...and without breaking the bank... And I think I've finally found her!


 
Congrats on a lovely new acquistion, T! Liking the RM leathers, are we?


----------



## Smellyfeet

what a wonderful collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

memete said:


> Lovely collection accio sacculus  am a bit of a HP geek too ^^
> Specially love your Trevi!


 
So nice to know that amid all the Twilight fuss...us HP fans still exist!    Thanks for stopping by, *memete*!


----------



## accio sacculus

Enigma said:


> I adore your Balenciaga!! Congratulations!


 
 *Enigma*!  I just wish I had more B-bags!  I can't seem to get enough of them!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagEssence said:


> love the inside, it's so cute!


 
 *BagEssence*!  I think I'm becoming addicted to RM!


----------



## accio sacculus

newfoundland said:


> Sweet collection! Very classy.


 
 *newfoundland*!  That's such a lovely thing to say!  :shame:


----------



## accio sacculus

bonny_montana said:


> lovely Collection, and they all look so well taken care of. enjoy them in good health.


 
 for stopping by again, *bonny_montana*!  Yes, I'm a bit of a perfectionist (aka anal) when it comes to my bags...so they are very well taken care of!


----------



## raspberrycobble

I haven't looked at your collection yet, but when i saw the thread title I almost fell off my chair. I'm going to go ahead and say your collection is amazing, just because you're a hp fanatic. (like me!!!!)


----------



## Mad about Bags

Such a diverse and classy collection accio! 
I am drooling at your blue berry Spy and your B bags.


----------



## accio sacculus

A new addition to my family arrived today to cheer me up after a week of being stuck at home with impetigo (of all things) and PMS!  

*REBECCA MINKOFF Stud Nikki Flatiron Grey with Gunmetal Hardware*:  












I am LOVING the Gunmetal studs and the luscious leather!






The Flatiron Grey is actually darker IRL.  The flash on my camera makes it appear much lighter - like Grey Skies.






The grey and white striped lining is TDF!


----------



## orinoco

EEeeeKK....!!!  LOVE the combo of those studs on that grey....


----------



## bluefish

oooh! T, love the gunmetal against that grey!


----------



## RacyRedhead

accio sacculus said:


> *BagEssence*!  I think I'm becoming addicted to RM!



"Becoming", A? I think you're waaaaayy beyond that already!  Fantastic new additions, that monkey charm is so adorable! Congrats my darling!


----------



## peach6

gorgeous collection


----------



## accio sacculus

I have a couple new additions to my Happy Bag Family  

After off-loading the last of my remaining LV's (Rosewood Ave Amarante & Damier Neverfull GM), I decided to treat myself... :shame:

Black Friday deal: 

*Foley + Corinna New Delancey Shoulder Bag Black* (from Luna Boston!):





Such a gorgeous bag...and the leather!   Just TDF!!






LOVE that this bag has a single shoulder strap that unzips into dual straps, AND has a cross-body strap!  






It's the perfect rainy-day-throw-around bag!


----------



## accio sacculus

This next one is an HG of mine...  

I know it may not seem like such a big deal to some of you, but I'm Canadian and Balenciaga is only available at Holt Renfrew right now, which only carries a very select few styles and colours.  I had only admired the Besace on tPF and on the Barney's New York website, but had never seen it IRL...

So not really having a real opportunity to get one in the near future, I've had the Covered Giant Hardware Besace in Black on my wishlist for quite some time now...until a fellow tPFer listed it on eBay...  

*BALENCIAGA COVERED GIANT HARDWARE BESACE BLACK:* 






This beauty came to me in brand new condition!






I'm LOVING the CGH!  I didn't like it when Balenciaga first introduced it...but it grew on me!






And I just ADORE the pretty perfo detail on the CGH bags!


----------



## ally_hawk

I love the "Neverfull" one!


----------



## bluefish

accio sacculus said:


> I have a couple new additions to my Happy Bag Family
> *After off-loading the last of my remaining LV's* (Rosewood Ave Amarante & Damier Neverfull GM), I decided to treat myself... :shame:


 
^^ T! Did i just read that right??? 
Your new additions are gorgous, but ...  no more LVs???


----------



## accio sacculus

Ohhhh....I've been a baaaaaaaad girl this year!  

A couple of new additions...and probably the last of the 2009...  ush:

First...the show stopper...I'm not sure whether I should keep this one...I'm kind of afraid to use her...

*LOUIS VUITTON LE SPEEDY CUBE BLACK*:




















She's completely gorgeous, but I'd be so afraid to use there, especially since I have two young children!    She's a wonderful size and the calfskin leather is just TDF!


----------



## accio sacculus

This next one has been an HG bag of mine since the very beginning.  From the first moment that I fell in love with the Fendi Spy Bag, I wanted a Chocolate one.  I searched eBay for one for the longest time...but to no avail...  

I ended up purchasing a White Spy from a lovely fellow tPFer...and not long after, trading White Spy for a Blueberry Spy with yet another fellow tPFer and friend:






Then when another lovely, and beloved tPFer gave me the opportunity to purchase her *Fendi Nuvolata Nappa Chocolate Spy*...my HG...I couldn't pass it up!  






She is so incredibly bubbly and the Nappa leather is just so smooshy and soft!  











She came to me in MINT condition!  Her previous owner had used her only once!  There was no wear whatsoever on this bag!  Even the plastic protective film was still on the Spy glass and inside metal tag!  Thanks for giving me the op to own my HG, JD!


----------



## accio sacculus

In celebration of the close of 2009, I thought I would sum up my bag aquisitions for this year...  

February 2009:
*LOUIS VUITTON DAMIER NEVERFULL GM*





April 2009:
*FOLEY + CORINNA MID CITY TOTE CREAM CRACKLE*





May 2009:
*LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM CHERRY BLOSSOM POCHETTE*





June 2009:
*BALENCIAGA RH 09 OFFICIER DAY*





*BALENCIAGA RH 09 CHARBON TWIGGY*


----------



## accio sacculus

August 2009:
*CHANEL MADEMOISELL CAMERA TOTE LAMBSKIN*





September 2009:
*REBECCA MINKOFF BELOVED BLACK HAZE*





October 2009:
*REBECCA MINKOFF STUD NIKKI FLATIRON GRAY*





November 2009:
*FOLEY + CORINNA NEW DELANCEY SHOULDER BAG BLACK*





*BALENCIAGA CGH BESACE NOIR*





December 2009:
*LOUIS VUITTON LE SPEEDY CUBE BLACK*





*FENDI NUVOLATA NAPPA SPY BAG CHOCOLATE*





Wow...I think I may be on a ban now...


----------



## airborne

accio sacculus YOU'RE TRULY THE BOOOOMB!, WITH GREAT BAGS!!


LOVE IT!


----------



## accio sacculus

raspberrycobble said:


> I haven't looked at your collection yet, but when i saw the thread title I almost fell off my chair. I'm going to go ahead and say your collection is amazing, just because you're a hp fanatic. (like me!!!!)


 
lol, you're too cute, *raspberrycobble*!  So have you had a chance to look at the actual collection yet?


----------



## accio sacculus

Mad about Bags said:


> Such a diverse and classy collection accio!
> I am drooling at your blue berry Spy and your B bags.


 
 for stopping by, Ma*d about Bags*!  My Spys and B-bags are my greatest loves!


----------



## ven8

A fabulous collection. Love your Balenciaga.


----------



## airborne

wondering y would you be afriad to use your bag?? it is a nice bag...



accio sacculus said:


> Ohhhh....I've been a baaaaaaaad girl this year!
> 
> A couple of new additions...and probably the last of the 2009... ush:
> 
> First...the show stopper...I'm not sure whether I should keep this one...I'm kind of afraid to use her...
> 
> *LOUIS VUITTON LE SPEEDY CUBE BLACK*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's completely gorgeous, but I'd be so afraid to use there, especially since I have two young children!  She's a wonderful size and the calfskin leather is just TDF!


----------



## pro_shopper

love all your new bags for 2009! now how about a updated collection picture!


----------



## accio sacculus

It was a very Bal Christmas this year!  

After all my bag acquisitions this year, I totally didn't think I'd get so much as a lump of coal from my family!

But DH, being DH, loves to surprise me...so come Christmas morning, as I was handing out the gifts to DS & DD to open, I found this under the tree for me...

*BALENCIAGA RH MONEY WALLET 09 BLACK:*














Love the veininess of the leather!


----------



## accio sacculus

orinoco said:


> EEeeeKK....!!!  LOVE the combo of those studs on that grey....


 
 *orinoco*!  The grey is actually a lot darker IRL.  The flash of the camera makes it look so light....  here's is the Flatiron Grey in natural sunlight:


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> oooh! T, love the gunmetal against that grey!


 
 for stopping by again, MJ!  How have you been?  Did you have a good Xmas!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> "Becoming", A? I think you're waaaaayy beyond that already!  Fantastic new additions, that monkey charm is so adorable! Congrats my darling!


 
 *Racy*!  Did you get anything new for Xmas?    I'm a huge fan of the RM leathers!  Not such much of the Haze leather though!  I recently sold my Beloved in Black Haze because I just didn't love the leather!  It doesn't look like RM is making the Beloved anymore...only the Beloved Mini.


----------



## accio sacculus

peach6 said:


> gorgeous collection


 
 for stopping by, *peach6*!


----------



## accio sacculus

ally_hawk said:


> I love the "Neverfull" one!


 
 *ally_hawk* for stopping by...I loved the Neverfull as well, but I have recently parted with that one to fund my Bal addiction!


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> ^^ T! Did i just read that right???
> Your new additions are gorgous, but ...  no more LVs???


 
Well, I still have the Speedy Cube and a little Damier Mini Accessories, but I will most likely be parting ways with the Speedy Cube in the next day or so...so this will be all I have left of Louis Vuitton:






Oh, and this:


----------



## accio sacculus

talena.airborne said:


> accio sacculus YOU'RE TRULY THE BOOOOMB!, WITH GREAT BAGS!!
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!


 
Wow!  *talena.airborne*!  That's very kind of you!  :shame:


----------



## accio sacculus

pro_shopper said:


> love all your new bags for 2009! now how about a updated collection picture!


 
Just for you, *pro_shopper*!  






Missing:
Fendi Nuvolata Spy Bag Blueberry (on her way back)
LV Vernis Rosewood Ave Amarante (sold)
LV Damier Neverfull GM (sold)
Chanel Mademoiselle Camera Tote (sold)
LV Monogram Cherry Blossom Pochette (sold)
Rebecca Minkoff Beloved Bag Black Haze (sold)
And all my small accessories: wallets, cosmetic cases, wristlets, etc (because I didn't have time to pull them all out of their boxes!)


----------



## accio sacculus

ven8 said:


> A fabulous collection. Love your Balenciaga.


 
 *ven8*!  Here is a family photo of my Bal...they are my greatest love 






(L to R): Balenciaga RH Twiggy 09 Charbon, Balenciaga RH City 08 Marine
(L to R): Balenciaga RH Day 09 Officier, Balenciaga CGH Besace 09 Black, Balenciaga RH Money Wallet 09 Black


----------



## bluefish

accio sacculus said:


> Missing:
> Fendi Nuvolata Spy Bag Blueberry (on her way back)
> LV Vernis Rosewood Ave Amarante (sold)
> LV Damier Neverfull GM (sold)
> Chanel Mademoiselle Camera Tote (sold)
> LV Monogram Cherry Blossom Pochette (sold)
> Rebecca Minkoff Beloved Bag Black Haze (sold)
> And all my small accessories: wallets, cosmetic cases, wristlets, etc (because I didn't have time to pull them all out of their boxes!)


 
WOW. It's still a great looking collection, *T*! But I still can't believe that all you're left with of LV is a mini pochette accessories!


----------



## accio sacculus

talena.airborne said:


> wondering y would you be afriad to use your bag?? it is a nice bag...


 
*talena.airborne*, the Speedy Cube really IS a gorgeous bag!  It's just a really big bag...and all that beautiful lambskin can be easily scratched/damaged.  I have two young children (ages 6 and 2), so carrying a bag like that would make me nervous!   

I actually ended up trading it back with my friend because I couldn't handle the stress of it!


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> WOW. It's still a great looking collection, *T*! But I still can't believe that all you're left with of LV is a mini pochette accessories!


 
lol...I know, eh?   I just lost interest in *LV*... I know, that's a horrible thing to say...  But here in Vancouver, everywhere you turn, *Coach* and *LV* are everywhere!  They've become so commonplace!  Whenever I carried my *LV*'s out, I would run into other women with the same bags as me so often!  And with so many fakes out there for *LV* and *Coach*...many people don't even care if you're carrying a fake or an authentic bag anymore!  

Furthermore...once I crossed over to the heavenly leather world of *Balenciaga, Fendi *and *Rebecca Minkoff*, I found it hard to justify spending $1K+ on coated canvas...


----------



## mclovesbags

Your Fendi Spy looks delicious... blueberryyyyy...


----------



## accio sacculus

mclovesbags said:


> Your Fendi Spy looks delicious... blueberryyyyy...


 
 *mclovesbags*!  I actually said a tearful  but fond good-bye to Blueberry just yesterday... to make room for a new Balenciaga and a new RM...   Bye-bye, Blueberry...I'll miss you!  :


----------



## betseylover

i could just stare at that luscious day bag forEVER!


----------



## mzedith

ooo.. Can't wait to see your two new beauties!!

Congrads on getting them!


----------



## mzedith

accio sacculus said:


> lol...I know, eh?  I just lost interest in *LV*... I know, that's a horrible thing to say...  But here in Vancouver, everywhere you turn, *Coach* and *LV* are everywhere! They've become so commonplace! Whenever I carried my *LV*'s out, I would run into other women with the same bags as me so often! And with so many fakes out there for *LV* and *Coach*...many people don't even care if you're carrying a fake or an authentic bag anymore!
> 
> Furthermore...once I crossed over to the heavenly leather world of *Balenciaga, Fendi *and *Rebecca Minkoff*, I found it hard to justify spending $1K+ on coated canvas...


 
i need to check out Bal & RM.  i do love my LV bags because they are very well made. i have a Speedy that is 9 years old and is in perfect condition.  

i would say Fendi leather is like no other!!


----------



## accio sacculus

betseylover said:


> i could just stare at that luscious day bag forEVER!


 
I *DO* sometimes, *betseylover*!   Miss you!  Let's do lunch or dinner sometime soon!


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> ooo.. Can't wait to see your two new beauties!!
> 
> Congrads on getting them!


 
 *E*!  I'm going to pick them up next week!  I can't wait!  Will post pics as soon as I get them!


----------



## accio sacculus

A little something I pick up at Holt Renfrew the other day...  

FENDI iPHONE COVER NERO:











My iPhone never looked better!    The cover comes in yellow or hot pink too!


----------



## accio sacculus

Picked up the newest additions to my family yesterday...  

First, to replace the RM Beloved in Black Haze...I found the full size Beloved too heavy and the Black Haze leather just didn't do anything for me, so I sold it...

*REBECCA MINKOFF BELOVED MINI BLACK CAT WITH GUNMETAL HARDWARE*: 











The leather is so soft and smooshy on this bag!  A far cry from the Black Haze leather!  






And I love that the gunmetal hardware doesn't make the bag too bling-y like the gold hardware did on the full-sized Beloved.


----------



## accio sacculus

I still prefer the old floral lining or grey and white striped lining in my FIG Nikki, but the new bird lining is cute!


----------



## accio sacculus

The first time I ever laid eyes on Balenciaga bags...I wanted a Part Time, Regular or Giant Silver Hardware in Dark Brown.  At the time...Holt Renfrew didn't carry Part Time sizes AT ALL!!    And with duty and shipping being so high to Canada and the exchange rate so terrible, I never thought I'd own one...  so this bag became my all-time *Holy Grail*... 

When this beauty popped up on Real Deal Collection in pretty much new condition...I couldn't pass it up...  

*BALENCIAGA GIANT SILVER HARDWARE PART TIME 08 CHARBON*:  






The corners are unscuffed, the handles haven't yet warmed and the distressed lambskin is just soft and heavenly!  











Sorry about the crappy pictures...took these with flash at night.  Will get some nicer ones in a couple of days when I can get some natural light.


----------



## mzedith

the color of your Bbag is beautiful.  i hope i can see one this weekend on the BH tpf meet.  Rodeo Drive .. 

your RM bag is very stylish.   you must be thrilled!!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## mzedith

accio sacculus said:


> Just for you, *pro_shopper*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing:
> Fendi Nuvolata Spy Bag Blueberry (on her way back)
> LV Vernis Rosewood Ave Amarante (sold)
> LV Damier Neverfull GM (sold)
> Chanel Mademoiselle Camera Tote (sold)
> LV Monogram Cherry Blossom Pochette (sold)
> Rebecca Minkoff Beloved Bag Black Haze (sold)
> And all my small accessories: wallets, cosmetic cases, wristlets, etc (because I didn't have time to pull them all out of their boxes!)


 
ooo.. better late than never.. Chocolate Spy..  , i think that is the best color in the Spy Bag, then the Black.. love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nekonat

^^ GORGEOUS collection! Love the Fendi collection! They are my weakness too...the smooshy leather?? *Sigh*


----------



## notoriousliz

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

nekonat said:


> ^^ GORGEOUS collection! Love the Fendi collection! They are my weakness too...the smooshy leather?? *Sigh*


 
 *nekonat*! Fendis aren't my first love, but as an authenticator for the subforum, I feel honour bound to at least have a couple in my collection!  The SPY is my biggest weakness


----------



## accio sacculus

notoriousliz said:


> Beautiful collection!!!


 
 for stopping by, *nortoriousliz*!


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> ooo.. better late than never.. Chocolate Spy..  , i think that is the best color in the Spy Bag, then the Black.. love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 *E*!  I think this Choco Spy is a keeper, she's so perfect and gorgeous, I'm afraid to take her out!   Perhaps I should get her a glass show case??


----------



## mzedith

accio sacculus said:


> *E*! I think this Choco Spy is a keeper, she's so perfect and gorgeous, I'm afraid to take her out!  Perhaps I should get her a glass show case??


 
i know what you mean, im afraid to carry my Spy Zucca mix, its so pretty.

i just won that chocoate Spy that BL.1 authenticated.. yippie!!  im super excited. i did notice there is some wear on the leather , hopefully not that bad..


----------



## RacyRedhead

AS, your chocolate brown Bbag is stunning!!! (sorry, I'm still lousy at Bal talk, so I just call her that :shame But nevertheless, I'm so happy you got your HG! Remember to take her out regularly, too!  And I love your Fendi iPhone cover, I had no clue those we're made.. makes me want an iPhone too!


----------



## mzedith

mzedith said:


> i know what you mean, im afraid to carry my Spy Zucca mix, its so pretty.
> 
> i just won that chocoate Spy that BL.1 authenticated.. yippie!! im super excited. i did notice there is some wear on the leather , hopefully not that bad..


 
it's bad.. bad .. bad.. SNAD.. booooooooooooooo......, im going to be happy for now with my Baby Chocolate and my Zucca spy mix.. , this one is going going gone..


----------



## accio sacculus

Yay!    Just received the newest addition to my family!  Just in time for Spring!  

*BALENCIAGA RH FLAP BAG 09 PRALINE:*







The leather on this simple beauty is broken-in and soft and smooshy! 





And the leather is so beautifully distressed!





The Praline colour is such a great colour for Spring!  I love that its not too light that I have to worry about it!


----------



## ayla

^ Congrats ! I love the colour !


----------



## mzedith

What a great addition!!!  i was super excited to see it, thanks so much for sharing 

congrads!


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow I love your new additions! Do you mind me asking how much the Fendi iphone cover cost? I would love a bright pink one!


----------



## bluefish

looking good, *T* - looking good!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> AS, your chocolate brown Bbag is stunning!!! (sorry, I'm still lousy at Bal talk, so I just call her that :shame But nevertheless, I'm so happy you got your HG! Remember to take her out regularly, too!  And I love your Fendi iPhone cover, I had no clue those we're made.. makes me want an iPhone too!


 
 for stopping by, *Racy*!  I love visiting your showcase as it seems you have regular additions to it!  You are such a lucky lady!


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> it's bad.. bad .. bad.. SNAD.. booooooooooooooo......, im going to be happy for now with my Baby Chocolate and my Zucca spy mix.. , this one is going going gone..


 
Sorry, to hear that, *E*!    But now you've got that gorgeous 05 Chocolate Twiggy to take it's place!


----------



## accio sacculus

ayla said:


> ^ Congrats ! I love the colour !


 
 *ayla*!  Such an honour to have you visit my showcase!


----------



## accio sacculus

pro_shopper said:


> Wow I love your new additions! Do you mind me asking how much the Fendi iphone cover cost? I would love a bright pink one!


 
 *pro_shopper*!  I got it at Holt Renfrew for $75CAD!!   It comes in hot pink, yellow and black!


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> looking good, *T* - looking good!


 
 *bluefish*!  It's been such a long time!  How are you my friend?    We'll have to catch up sometime soon!


----------



## accio sacculus

I recenly sold all my LV bags...save a little Damier Mini Accessories that I am keeping for my daughter...   I've been really into B-bags and RM  , but started to re-evaluate my LV-less collection... 

So I thought about which LV bag I would want to own if I was to only have *ONE* LV bag...  I decided on THE one that I would want...one that is not very common, but at the same time one I have always admired and coveted... and would be practical for my daily needs... I did end up finding one and for a great price, I might add...   She's on her way to me, so I will share when she arrives... 

In the meantime, I met up with a gf yesterday for brunch and we did a little trade...my Fendi Zucchino Pochette for her...  

*LOUIS VUITTON DAMIER PAPILLON 30*:


----------



## accio sacculus

I got the better end of the deal, if you ask me, and I'm sure most of you will agree.  






I used to own a Damier Papillon 26 - it was my first ever LV bag that I purchased for myself!  I found it was too small, so I sold it about a year after I bought it.  I had always wanted to replace it with the Damier Papillon 30, but didn't get a chance to until now...


----------



## accio sacculus

This beautiful bag comes to me in like-new condition, but sans Baby Papillon Pouch    My friend purchased this bag from a consignment store, and when she bought it, it never came with Baby Papillon or a dustbag.  






I'm still amazed at the condition of this bag - clean inside and out, the straps and leather piping are flawless.  The only thing I see is a few minor scratches on the one of the hardware. 






Stay tuned for my next LV...and quite possibly last bag for a VERY long time...


----------



## mzedith

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, to hear that, *E*!  But now you've got that gorgeous 05 Chocolate Twiggy to take it's place!


 
yes. exciting. can't wait to get it!!  being shipped out today. yippie!!


----------



## mzedith

oh.. i sould have went to the next page T, now that Damier LV was a Score, can't wait to see your other LV as well!! So glad you got that deal sealed.


----------



## bluefish

accio sacculus said:


> Stay tuned for my next LV...and quite possibly last bag for a VERY long time...


 
GAH! I'm dying of suspense! 
Suhali? Mahina??
What, what?
Any hints???


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> GAH! I'm dying of suspense!
> Suhali? Mahina??
> What, what?
> Any hints???


Lol... I couldn't afford those even at half price!!! . It's another Damier, but that's all I'm giving u till she arrives, MJ!!


----------



## mzedith

the suspense is going kill everyone.......... hehe.............i won't tell, nope not me...


----------



## turkette25

Hello! Are you interested in selling your LV Aquarelle watercolor bandeau? I am a genuine buyer. My email is turkette25@hotmail.com. Thanks!!


----------



## bluefish

I'm totally guessing ...
Damier Alma???
but no, you said very practical for everyday ... that would mean the option of a shoulder strap for you, i think ...


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> I'm totally guessing ...
> Damier Alma???
> but no, you said very practical for everyday ... that would mean the option of a shoulder strap for you, i think ...


 
No, not Alma...but it IS a handheld...I have WAY too many shoulder bags and messengers, so i decided to get a handheld...


----------



## bluefish

^^ Saleya??


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> ^^ Saleya??


 
Nope..


----------



## bluefish

^^ Hmmm ... 
... but you've _had_ a Trevi already ...

you're _killing_ me, T!


----------



## mzedith

haha.. the guessing game is super fun.  

not an alma, not a Trevi, Berkeley?


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> ^^ Hmmm ...
> ... but you've _had_ a Trevi already ...
> 
> you're _killing_ me, T!


 
Nope, no re-runs!  But it is _used_...so it may or may not be on the current list of bags on LV's website....


----------



## accio sacculus

Some better pics of my HG bag 

*BALENCIAGA GSH PART TIME 08 CHARBON:*


----------



## mzedith

love the PT. you take such good pics!


----------



## I want.

What an awesome collection... love love your blue bal... and i hope you kept that lv speedy cube... its tdf!


----------



## joojoo

Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## accio sacculus

Just a little update on what I have been up to lately... 

My family and I finally moved into the townhouse we bought, after two long years of waiting for it to be built!    We're all settled in now and I now have a Purse Closet for my precious babies!  I still need to take some pics of it, so will do so later.

There have been a lot of comings and goings with my collection of late...more comings than goings, to my DH's dismay 

I have two more that I will be picking up in the first week of May and will post them once I have them in my hot little hands.

I am now supposed to be on a ban :ban: possibly for rest of my natural life (okay that might be an exaggeration, but it would seem like it)   However, last Friday night, I got a call from my SA at *Gucci*...

"I wanted to let you know of an amazing event happening in a week, it's *Gucci's Artisan Event*. For the first time ever, four of Gucci's principal Handbag Artisans will fly to North America and actually hand assemble two styles of iconic Gucci Handbags. This occasion will mark the only time a Gucci handbag has been made outside of Italy!

To establish these handbags as truely "one of a kind", each one will :

-be personalized with hand-embossed monogramming of your initials
-feature a special plaque detailing the city and date where it was created.
-come with it's own personal letter from Gucci's Creative Director, Frida Giannini.
-carry a wonderful story about how incrediby special each one is!"


----------



## accio sacculus

Well, as you can imagine, we just bought a house and I still have yet to go pick up my two latest acquisitions...AND I'm banned!!  :weird:  So I didn't give this offer much thought.  I didn't even mention it to DH until Saturday night after the kids had gone to bed and I was lurking on tPF.  

I ended up mentioning it in passing to DH...only that my SA had contacted me and told him briefly what my SA had said.  I figured DH would just laugh and brush it off, and that would be the end of that.  But to my shock and surprise, DH started asking questions about it! 

DH felt that since this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, especially since I was specially invited by my SA, and only 20 of these iconic bags will be made at this event in all of North America!

So we ended up going down to Gucci on Sunday to view the two bags being offered so that we could make a more informed decision....

*Gucci New Bamboo Medium Top Handle*





*Gucci New Pelham Shoulder Bag:*


----------



## shinchanlee

Beautiful collection, i love ur fendi spy particularly


----------



## accio sacculus

This is the media release on the Gucci website for the Gucci Artisan Corner:

"THE GUCCI ARTISAN CORNER
Gucci is pleased to introduce its Artisan Corner. For the first time this new retail event brings the craftsmanship of Guccis Florentine leather goods factory directly to its clientele.
Throughout 2010, the House's most skilled artisans will travel around the world to select Gucci stores, where they will be stationed at custom-built workshops. As they assemble and finish some of Gucci's most iconic handbags, customers can witness first hand the meticulous attention to detail and superb craftsmanship that is involved in the production of every item in Guccis leather goods collection. Current scheduled destinations for the Artisan Corner include: Tokyo, Osaka, Rome and Paris in March and San Francisco, Chicago, Beverly Hills and New York in April.
This upcoming Artisan Corner tour will feature artisans working on various handbags including the Bamboo, New Jackie, New Pelham and G Wave, in addition to small leather goods.
Customers will be able to see craftsman as they hand-stitch handles, assemble bamboo handles, prepare leather strips for woven stitching and hand emboss customers initials, offering a unique viewing of Guccis time honored traditions.
Each Artisan Corner will be presented in conjunction with an in-store event for specially invited clients. The artisans will accomplish their work during the whole length of the event. The Artisan Corner includes custom work tables, a sewing machine, a leather stand, and metal tools, as well as additional background materials which show the products evolution from mood board to sketches. An accompanying video display will show Gucci's artisans at work over the years, also reflecting the fact that these skills are handed down through family generations."


----------



## accio sacculus

When I got to Gucci on Sunday and my SA brought out the New Bamboo and New Pelham for me to see in Old Libeccio (Serbian Calfskin) in Old Naturale (pictured above) I fell in love with the New Bamboo Medium Top Handle!!!! 

The leather on this beauty is so soft for such a structured bag and the bamboo handles are just TDF!!  The tassels give it the perfect feminine touch and the hand mirror inside the matching leather case is the perfect complement to the bag! The removable shoulder strap is the perfect length to wear over your shoulder or crossbody!!  

The New Pelham is a lovely bag as well, but I wasn't as wowed by it as I already have the Pelham in Beige/Ebony, and didn't want such a similar bag.  But the New Bamboo is such a statement piece.  My SA showed me a picture in their catelogue of Princess Grace carrying her Bamboo bag back in 1947, when it was first created by Gucci!


----------



## RacyRedhead

accio sacculus said:


> Nope, no re-runs!  But it is _used_...so it may or may not be on the current list of bags on LV's website....



OMFG, did you get the Aquarelle Speedy?!?!?!  Tell me T, tell me NOW!


----------



## accio sacculus

Now, my SA advised me that there would be 20 bags in total being made in this Artisan Corner event in 4 different cities: New York, Beverly Hills, San Francisco and Chicago.  

The choice of skins being offered for these bags include Old Libeccio (Serbian Calfskin) in Old Naturale, Brick or Tucano;  Matte Python in Tucano or Mystic White; and Vintage Croco in Tucano or Brick.  

I chose the Old Libeccio in Old Naturale, shown above    I chose for it to be assembled at the New York store, as it's my favourite US city.  MY SA is going to also arrange for photos to be taken of the process of my bag being assembled since I can't be there to witness it.  

I'm so excited!  I love this birthday/Mother's Day/Anniversary (they all fall in the same month for me) from DH!    Will post pics once my personalized New Bamboo arrives!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> OMFG, did you get the Aquarelle Speedy?!?!?!  Tell me T, tell me NOW!


 
Not telling, *Racy*!    You'll have to check back in the first week of May!


----------



## accio sacculus

I want. said:


> What an awesome collection... love love your blue bal... and i hope you kept that lv speedy cube... its tdf!


 
 *I want.*!!  No, I couldn't keep the *Speedy Cube*...was too nervous!  I traded it back with my friend!   Too bad!  It really was a gorgeous bag!


----------



## accio sacculus

joojoo said:


> Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks for stopping by, *joojoo*!


----------



## accio sacculus

shinchanlee said:


> Beautiful collection, i love ur fendi spy particularly


 
 *shinchanlee*!  My Spy really is the apple of my eye!


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> haha.. the guessing game is super fun.
> 
> not an alma, not a Trevi, Berkeley?


 
Oh, *E*!    Stop teasing ppl!


----------



## bluefish

Wow, *T*! A handmade Gucci, just for YOU!  How COOL is that!
Can't wait to see it ...

But i'm still trying to figure out what you've got coming at the beginning of May ...


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> Wow, *T*! A handmade Gucci, just for YOU!  How COOL is that!
> Can't wait to see it ...
> 
> But i'm still trying to figure out what you've got coming at the beginning of May ...


 
Only another week and a bit to go, MJ!    I'm so excited to be adding two new acquisitions before my Gucci New Bamboo arrives!  This is a very special birthday/Mother's day for me indeed!


----------



## bluefish

well ...?

:dots:


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> well ...?
> 
> :dots:



Patience, my dear friend!!  I'm picking them up tomorrow!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I would love to have so many of the bags in your collection!!! Congrats on such a lovely collection.


----------



## mzedith

bluefish said:


> well ...?
> 
> :dots:


 


accio sacculus said:


> Patience, my dear friend!!  I'm picking them up tomorrow!!!


 
did we cover Bloomsbury? (sp?)


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> did we cover Bloomsbury? (sp?)


 
Stop teasing her, *E*!


----------



## Evelynleetc

Accio??? It is "TOMORROW" Already.... dying to know! Do Reveal!!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Impatiently waiting...


----------



## accio sacculus

Okay, *Racy* & *bluefish*!  My newest acquistions are here!  

They both arrived on my birthday!  The RM is not a birthday gift, but the LV is...and of course, the BIG birthday reveal is still yet to come from Gucci New York...  

So, without further ado...


----------



## accio sacculus

My monkey, Jasper decided to help out with the reveal 







Ohhh....what do you have there, Jasper?  






Careful, you don't want to fall in -- oops!   Too late!


----------



## accio sacculus

There you are!  You okay, Jasper?  






Jasper presents:

*REBECCA MINKOFF MINI RIKKI ANTIQUE WHITE WITH ANTIQUE GOLD HW:*





Loving the Antique White (from the 2009 Spring/Summer Sample Sale) as it's perfect for Spring/Summer and with two young children, a crossbody bag is essential!


----------



## accio sacculus

RM Mini Rikki sans Monkey...


----------



## accio sacculus

Moving onto the next... 

My sock monkey, JBone decided to assist with this reveal (I have a thing for monkeys, can you tell?)


----------



## accio sacculus

His job may have been easier if JBone had thumbs...


----------



## accio sacculus

Nearly there... 






Can you tell what iT is, MJ??


----------



## accio sacculus

JBone presents (he was handmade for me by a very talented friend of mine, btw):

*LOUIS VUITTON DAMIER DUOMO*:


----------



## accio sacculus

I've always wanted a Duomo - it's Speedy shaped, without actually being a Speedy, which it seems everyone in this city owns in one form or another.

This gorgeous bag is new-to-me, but did not come to me in pristine condition.  Actually I spend a good 4 hours last night (11pm to 3am) restoring it...

First I took some baby wipes to the canvas:





Then, I cleaned, conditioned and protected the leather trim, which was very dry and dusty.   Then...the hard part that required some serious elbow grease, the polishing of the hardware!  The lock and keys were tarnished to a dark bronze colour! 






I totally forgot to take "before" photos, as I was really anxious to get at it for the Spa Session, but here are the "after" photos:


----------



## accio sacculus

LV Damier Duomo sans JBone:







Now just waiting on the BIG birthday reveal...just waiting on Gucci New York to ship it...


----------



## mzedith

that is by far one of the best reveals i have ever seen..  highly entertaning.

Congrads T, great b-day reveal. on both , You did a fab job cleaning the duomo.


----------



## CoachGirl12

That was one of the cutest reveals! Thanks for sharing! Congrats!


----------



## asianjade

Enjoyed your reveals and you did a good job on the cleaning.  The LV looks like new.


----------



## qudz104

wow, i love your collection!! congrats on all of them!


----------



## Charlie

What a cute reveal! The monkeys are adorable haha.


----------



## bluefish

*T*!!!
_Duomo_! 
LIKE it! 
And beautiful job on the restoration!
Happy belated, btw .. :shame:


----------



## accio sacculus

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I would love to have so many of the bags in your collection!!! Congrats on such a lovely collection.


 
 *Brasilian_Babe*!   It's taken me a very long time to fine tune and tweak my collection, but I think I've finally got one that makes me happy!


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> that is by far one of the best reveals i have ever seen.. highly entertaning.
> 
> Congrads T, great b-day reveal. on both , You did a fab job cleaning the duomo.


 
 *E*! I'm really happy with it!  I didn't think I'd want another LV after I sold off my last one, but I thought, "Which designer handbag collection would be complete with at least ONE Louis Vuitton, right?"  And I ended up with two!


----------



## accio sacculus

CoachGirl12 said:


> That was one of the cutest reveals! Thanks for sharing! Congrats!


 
Thanks, *CoachGirl12*!    I thought my monkeys would make interesting assistants...


----------



## accio sacculus

asianjade said:


> Enjoyed your reveals and you did a good job on the cleaning. The LV looks like new.


 
 *asianjade*!  The lining could use a change I think, but the exterior looks much better than it did when it came to me.  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

qudz104 said:


> wow, i love your collection!! congrats on all of them!


 
 *qudz104*!  Each piece is very special to me...I think I'm finally happy with this collection, and it's only taken me 7 years to get just the way I like it!


----------



## accio sacculus

Charlie said:


> What a cute reveal! The monkeys are adorable haha.


 
 *Charlie*!  I love my monkeys!  They are the guardians of my collection!  lol


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> *T*!!!
> _Duomo_!
> LIKE it!
> And beautiful job on the restoration!
> Happy belated, btw .. :shame:


 
 *MJ*!  How have you been??  I miss your e-mail chats!  E-mail me soon and lets catch up!


----------



## daphodill84

OMG T, I'm inviting me and R over to play with your bags.... they're all so gorgeous and classy!


----------



## accio sacculus

daphodill84 said:


> OMG T, I'm inviting me and R over to play with your bags.... they're all so gorgeous and classy!


 
Any time, Sweetie!     You just name the date!


----------



## miss gucci

very nice collection.thanks for sharing..


----------



## accio sacculus

miss gucci said:


> very nice collection.thanks for sharing..


 
 *miss gucci*! I can't wait until tomorrow as I will be able to add one last addition for the rest of the year ...and quite possibly for a very long time... :ban:


----------



## bluefish

I'm waaiiitting ...


----------



## AdamAlex

nice collection!!


----------



## accio sacculus

After much anticipation, my GUCCI ARTISAN CORNER custom-made and personalized bag has arrived! DH, DS & DD  got this iconic and one of a kind bag for me for my birthday (May 7th)  and I just picked her up today! The GM of Gucci Vancouver and my SA were so sweet to take me out for lunch today as a belated birthday celebration and presented my new bag to me there! 

My monkey Coconut wanted to assist with the reveal...


----------



## accio sacculus

Ohhhh.... Bamboo handle!!!  





Tassels!!  Coconut!   Are you in heaven yet??


----------



## accio sacculus

Almost there...


----------



## accio sacculus

Coconut presents... *GUCCI ARTISAN CORNER NEW BAMBOO TOP HANDLE BAG *in Old Libeccio!


----------



## accio sacculus

The monogramming is just exquisite! I was so impressed with how well it was done! I was told it would be very tiny and discreet just under the zipper of the inside pocket, but I like this much better!


----------



## accio sacculus

The bag also comes with a pocket mirror with matching leather case...





The monogramming was done on the leather case as well, which was a surprise! 






On the opposite wall of the bag, the city in which the bag was custom made for me, as well as the date! I got to choose which city!


----------



## accio sacculus

The pocket mirror has the Gucci logo on the back...






Oh, Coconut, you are such a vain little monkey...


----------



## accio sacculus

My SA also gave both me and DD matching Gucci Limited Edition Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics bag charms!


----------



## accio sacculus

My Gucci Artisan Corner New Bamboo bag also came with a personal letter to me from Gucci's Creative Director, Frida Giannini!


----------



## accio sacculus

The iconic Gucci Bamboo Top Handle bag, as carried by Princess Grace in 1943...


----------



## accio sacculus

Mommy & DD's Guccis with matching Gucci Limited Edition Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics bag charms!


----------



## Mimster

Your bag is gorgeous!  I was lurking over in Gucci reading up on Papertiger's thread and was totally enthralled with this bag.  Gucci in HR doesn't have the bamboo handles.  Is it really ahrd to get a hold of?

BTW, Congrats!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mimster said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! I was lurking over in Gucci reading up on Papertiger's thread and was totally enthralled with this bag. Gucci in HR doesn't have the bamboo handles. Is it really ahrd to get a hold of?
> 
> BTW, Congrats!


 
 *Mimster*! I know that Gucci Hotel Vancouver had a few in, but not quite the same - different leathers, and different skins (crocodile & python) - but my Artisan Corner one was custom-made, so there were only 6 made in North America.


----------



## bluefish

very, very, very, VERY special, *TWN*! 
(but you didn't need ME to tell you that. 
Congrats, *T*! She's gorgeous. Such a classic!



accio sacculus said:


> Mommy & DD's Guccis with matching Gucci Limited Edition Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics bag charms!


----------



## tatertot

Wow accio sacculus your new bag is just exquisite!! Congrats on that beauty!


----------



## accio sacculus

FINALLY!!  It's been almost three months since we moved into our new house and I think I finally have my collection together in my new Purse Closet so that I can show it off!  






LOVE Ikea!!    Bjursta cabinet in black-brown with frosted glass doors and accessories drawer.  Interior has glass shelves and an added spot light.


----------



## accio sacculus

Top portion:





Bottom portion:





Missing: LV Damier Duomo (getting lining cleaned)...


----------



## accio sacculus

I use this side cabinet as a stand for the bag that I am currently using.  The inside holds bag accessories like scarves, handbag organizers and all my cleaning tools (sprays, lotions, moisturizers, cloths, etc).  My monkey, JBone guards my bag du jour like a White Knight...


----------



## accio sacculus

I've taken some updated photos of my collection that I wanted to share...  

So let's start with my most beloved...  

*BALENCIAGA GSH Part Time 08 Charbon:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*BALENCIAGA RH City 08 Marine:* 

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*BALENCIAGA RH Day 09 Officier:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*BALENCIAGA CGH Besace 09 Noir:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*BALENCIAGA RH Flap 09 Praline:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

My all-time HG bag...  

*FENDI Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag Chocolate:* 

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

My very special, personalized and custom-made Gucci Artisan Corner bag...   

*GUCCI New Bamboo Top Handle Old Naturale:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## BagEssence

Congratulation on the bag wardrobe.  Something I should think about once I get a permanent home.
I like the idea of the side cabinet as the holder of bag du jour.  Good idea!


----------



## accio sacculus

*GUCCI Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag Ebony/Beige:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*GUCCI Medium Messenger Bag Black:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*REBECCA MINKOFF Nikki Dark Brown w/Signature HW:*    The leather on this one is SOOOO thick and chewy!  

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*REBECCA MINKOFF Stud Nikki Flatiron Gray w/Gunmetal HW:* 

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*REBECCA MINKOFF Mini Rikki Antique White w/Antique Gold HW:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*REBECCA MINKOFF Mini Beloved Black Cat w/Gunmetal HW:*

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*COACH Soho Twill Daisy Tote:*

Without flash:






With flash:





Matching wristlet:


----------



## accio sacculus

Ohhhh!  Almost forgot about this new addition!  ush:  Picked this lovely up at the outlet last weekend...

*COACH Hamptons Archive Straw Carryall Gold:*

Without flash:





Back:





Interior:  I'm not normally a "pink" person, but this I can handle...  





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*LOUIS VUITTON Damier Papillon 30:* 

Without flash:





With flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

*LOUIS VUITTON Damier Duomo:* 

Without flash:


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> very, very, very, VERY special, *TWN*!
> (but you didn't need ME to tell you that.
> Congrats, *T*! She's gorgeous. Such a classic!


 
 *MJ*!  So very happy to finally be able to share her with you!


----------



## accio sacculus

tatertot said:


> Wow accio sacculus your new bag is just exquisite!! Congrats on that beauty!


 
 *tatertot*!  I'm so thrilled to add her to my collection!  Now I'm on a HUGE ban!!!  :ban:


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Super lovely collection!
Balenciagas will always have a place in my heart! Love-Love it... the Besace, I want!

And the Rebecca Minkoff Nikki are gorgeous! I'm going to have to look into that style! I've never owned an RM before!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Thxs for sharing


----------



## accio sacculus

Pinkcaviar said:


> Super lovely collection!
> Balenciagas will always have a place in my heart! Love-Love it... the Besace, I want!
> 
> And the Rebecca Minkoff Nikki are gorgeous! I'm going to have to look into that style! I've never owned an RM before!


 
Ohhhh....*Pinkcaviar*!   You absolutely HAVE to experience an RM first hand!   They carry RM at Holt now!!!!  Hurry!


----------



## asianjade

The Coach Hampton is cute. I like it.


----------



## yuurei

OMG such an awesome collection! I love how you arrange everything in your armoire. So neat and lovely!


----------



## accio sacculus

I found a local bakery that makes the most extraordinary cakes in the shape of handbags!   After being given the opportunity to take part in the Gucci Artisan Event, I wanted to thank the GM of Gucci Vancouver and my SA (it was also their birthdays, May 30th and 31st), so I wanted to surprise them!


----------



## accio sacculus

And they WERE surprised! 






Recognize anything???  





My Gucci Artisan Corner New Bamboo bag and it's Twin...  :lolots:


----------



## accio sacculus

The detail on this cake is phenomenal!!


----------



## accio sacculus

And the cake was delicious too!  






Five layers of chocolate cake with vanilla buttercream icing and marzipan fondant...


----------



## accio sacculus

Both are truly works of art...


----------



## wendie

Amazing!


----------



## mbparcia

Amazing cake.. for a minute I thought it was a real bag!!


----------



## accio sacculus

A few additions to my collection that I scored at a fundraiser auction at my son's school  

*LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM CROISSANT GM:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM MONTSOURIS MM:*


----------



## accio sacculus

...and...my very first...

*MARC JACOBS QUILTED MIDLER BLACK:*


----------



## bluefish

The cake looks absolutely AWESOME, *T*!
And lovely "new" LV additions ... I _knew_ you weren't going to be able to keep LVs out of your collection! 


accio sacculus said:


>


 


accio sacculus said:


> *LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM CROISSANT GM:*


 


accio sacculus said:


> *LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM MONTSOURIS MM:*


 


accio sacculus said:


> *MARC JACOBS QUILTED MIDLER BLACK:*


----------



## accio sacculus

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Thxs for sharing


 
 for stopping by again, *LV-PRADAfanatic*!


----------



## accio sacculus

asianjade said:


> The Coach Hampton is cute. I like it.


 
 *asianjade*!  I've moved away from Coach for quite some time now, but I could resist this one, it's just so pretty!


----------



## accio sacculus

yuurei said:


> OMG such an awesome collection! I love how you arrange everything in your armoire. So neat and lovely!


 
 *yuurei*!  I've been lusting after a purse closet so for so long now!  Finally when DH and I bought a house, I had to incorporate a Purse Closet!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

wendie said:


> Amazing!


 
 for stopping by, *wendie*!


----------



## accio sacculus

mbparcia said:


> Amazing cake.. for a minute I thought it was a real bag!!


 
I know, *mbparcia*!   When I went into the bakery to pick up the cake...I thought it was a real bag too!


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> The cake looks absolutely AWESOME, *T*!
> And lovely "new" LV additions ... I _knew_ you weren't going to be able to keep LVs out of your collection!


 
 *MJ*!  I was really impressed with cake too!  I'm definitely going back to that bakery every time there's a special occasion!  Kinda feelin' the LV LVOE again...thinking about a Wilshire MM now... in Amarante or Gris, do you think??


----------



## Evelynleetc

OMG!!! Now you can really have your bag/ cake and EAT it!!

LOL! Lovely gesture and I am sure that it will be much appreciated and talked about for many years to come!


----------



## bluefish

Oh, I may be biased, *T*. While the Amarante IS gorgeous, and i look at it again and again, the fingerprinting would bug me and i'd be wiping it constantly. I'm loving my little gris ZCP, though.
BUT since you got rid of your rosewood, it may be that nothing but amarante is going to be able to take it's place, too!



accio sacculus said:


> Kinda feelin' the LV LVOE again...thinking about a Wilshire MM now... in Amarante or Gris, do you think??


----------



## callyne18

i love everything you have!! i'm all over it. Your purses are GORGEOUS!! Btw what happened to your other LV purses?


----------



## accio sacculus

I'm supposed to be on a HUGE ban :banned: but that's never stopped me from choosing candiates for my wishlist, right?  I have been wanting something from this LV line for quite some time now, but going back and forth on which style of bag I was going to look for. Since it's an LE, I can no longer get it from LV directly, so I've been lurking on eBay and Bonanzle, trying to decide. 

I had purchased a pochette version off someone from Craigslist last summer, but found I never got to use it because it was so small...finally, when I decided to commit to this one style, I put it on my wishlist...hoping to find one eventually for a reasonable price once my ban was lifted...

I had checked on eBay and there are a few, but going at just under $1500USD!!   Well, that was way too much for a used bag...but still it would be, from now on, my LV HG...

I had a day off yesterday, and before picking DS up from his last day of school, DH, DD & I decided to run some errands. DD fell asleep in the car and we were early to pick up DS, so DH asked if I wanted to check out a couple of my favourite consignment stores while he sat in the car with DD. 

I walked into the first store...and there she was...sitting on the shelf among other authentic designer bags...   And when the SA brought it down for me to look at, my eyes almost popped out  She was in excellent condition...and when I took a look at the price tag, I did a happy dance...  

So, without further ado... 








For the full reveal:  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/reveal-a-consignment-store-surprise-599700.html


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## accio sacculus

I had considered going with the Cherry Blossom Papillon, but I already have the Damier Papillon 30, and I barely use it, so I thought the Retro would be the best option...little did I know, as soon as I'd commited to putting it on my wishlist...I'd find it the next day... 

 Jazz, Banana & Coconut present:

*LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM CHERRY BLOSSOM RETRO SAC:*


----------



## accio sacculus

I'm not normally a fan of "pink", but I've always loved the Cherry Blossoms on this line...


----------



## ghall

everything is just MAGICAL!


----------



## nekonat

So adorable! I love your new LV edition


----------



## accio sacculus

Evelynleetc said:


> OMG!!! Now you can really have your bag/ cake and EAT it!!
> 
> LOL! Lovely gesture and I am sure that it will be much appreciated and talked about for many years to come!


 
 *Evelynleetc*!  My SA and GM at Gucci are so kind to me!  I thought it was the very least I could do to thank them!


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> Oh, I may be biased, *T*. While the Amarante IS gorgeous, and i look at it again and again, the fingerprinting would bug me and i'd be wiping it constantly. I'm loving my little gris ZCP, though.
> BUT since you got rid of your rosewood, it may be that nothing but amarante is going to be able to take it's place, too!


 
Looks like the Wilshire MM is out of the question now, *MJ*!    Now that I have my HG CB bag...


----------



## accio sacculus

chillyne said:


> i love everything you have!! i'm all over it. Your purses are GORGEOUS!! Btw what happened to your other LV purses?


 
 for stopping by* chillyne*!  I actually sold off most of my LV's...the only ones I have left are the Duomo, Papillon & now the CB Retro Sac.    Otherwise, I am, for the most part, a Bal Girl...


----------



## shelbias

Great collection!  I just hopped on the LV bandwagon and am taking my sweet sweet time to save the money (previously spent on Coach purses) for one LV bag.  You're lucky to have a DH who understands your addiction, LOL!


----------



## hambisyosa

Gorgeous collection !!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

ghall said:


> everything is just MAGICAL!


 
 *ghall*!  LOVE your avatar!


----------



## accio sacculus

nekonat said:


> So adorable! I love your new LV edition


 
 *nekonat*!  My new-to-me Cherry Blossom is a special one!


----------



## accio sacculus

shelbias said:


> Great collection! I just hopped on the LV bandwagon and am taking my sweet sweet time to save the money (previously spent on Coach purses) for one LV bag. You're lucky to have a DH who understands your addiction, LOL!


 
 *shelbias*!  Yes, I'm very lucky to have him...he not only tolerates my addiction...he even feeds it!!! lol


----------



## COACH ADDICT

accio sacculus said:


> My token *Dior *item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coin and Key Wallet* (not sure of the name)


 
Your collection is stunning and I just love this wristlet, if I could find one I would get it... amazing.


----------



## yogi44

Great collection! 		

-------------
Limo Hire
Slimming Pills


----------



## accio sacculus

The newest addition to my family...    This incantation took some doing since I had to "accio" it all the way from London, England!!!  

Jasper volunteered to assist with the reveal...


----------



## accio sacculus

Oops!  Jasper may be a bit excited about getting to the "good stuff"  :lolots:






Ohhhh... what do you have there, Jasper??


----------



## accio sacculus

Jasper presents:

*REBECCA MINKOFF MORNING AFTER MINI IN BLACK PATENT EMBOSSED CROC!*


----------



## accio sacculus

Although this is an "old school" RM with the signature hardware, this MAM comes to me, brand new with tags!  The orginal owner (another tPFer  ) bought it in an RM SO and never used it!


----------



## accio sacculus

Just got this beauty back from repairs...I had all the eyelets replaced...got this one for a steal at my son's school charity auction!!  











She's back just in time for our trip to LA and cruise to the Mexican Riviera in August!


----------



## fendigal

Very pretty well rounded collection!!


----------



## brandnamelover

Nice collection... Thanks for showing


----------



## accio sacculus

A couple of small additions...  

*REBECCA MINKOFF KERRY POUCH BURGUNDY:*






*REBECCA MINKOFF CORY POUCH DARK BRONZE:*






Together:


----------



## accio sacculus

She's baaaaaack!!!!  

I had traded this beauty away for the Chanel Mademoiselle last year...something I really regret doing...and today, my friend (with whom I traded in the first place) traded back with me for my Gucci Pelham!!  

So once again...she's mine!!!  

*LOUIS VUITTON DAMIER TREVI PM:*


----------



## mzedith

Yay!!! Trevi is back.

. i am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 19yearslater

I admire your skills at summoning some TOTALLY AWESOME bags.


----------



## accio sacculus

19yearslater said:


> I admire your skills at summoning some TOTALLY AWESOME bags.


 
Thank you, *19yearslater*!  I think only true Harry Potter fans would understand your user name & signature...    We're a couple of kindred spirits, aren't we?


----------



## accio sacculus

My most recent incantation was for "accio Chanel"...  






DD & DS bought me a new monkey recently...so Stefan is here to assist with the reveal...


----------



## accio sacculus

And little Jazz decided to come help too!


----------



## accio sacculus

Stefan presents...

*CHANEL VINTAGE QUILTED LAMBSKIN MEDIUM FLAP BLACK WITH GOLD HW!* 






This is the HG of all HG's for me!


----------



## accio sacculus

That's it for me!  For a very long time anyway...on a HUGE ban now!  :ban:


----------



## papertiger

love your 'new' Chanel *accio sacculus* congratulations

I've never seen your whole collection before, I enjoyed every 'incarnation'. 

Thank you for such wonderful eye candy and pictures .


----------



## linhhhuynh

what beautiful bags! i love your Bals


----------



## BellevueLady

Wonderful bags!  I love looking at these photos!


----------



## accio sacculus

Last week, DH, DS & DD and I all went down to LA to meet my family for a 7 day cruise to the Mexican Riviera, leaving from Long Beach. We figured since we had to fly into LA anyway, we'd do Disneyland, Rodeo Drive, etc. I had also made arrangements with a Bonz seller to meet in Rosemead, CA to purchase her CHANEL QUILTED LAMBSKIN ULTIMATE SOFT SMALL HOBO. She gave me a good price since I would be picking it up from her and paying her cash.

Now, the Ultimate Soft has been my HG from the time I started to admire Chanel. It was the one bag that I said I would love to have from Chanel, if I could only own one. But then Chanel discontinued this bag...and my hopes of finding one in a store were dashed. So the hunt for a used one began. When I found this one on Bonz, I was thrilled. The seller seemed very keen to sell. But as the time drew nearer to when we would be leaving to LA for our vacation, the seller started to give me the runaround.   I had made the deal with her a couple of months before we were to leave, but had confirmed the date, time and location that I would be meeting her in CA. I asked her to send me all her Paypal address & mailing address info for my protection (and gave her mine in return). I also asked her to send some extra photos of the bag so that I could cross reference them with the bag she presented me with at the meet (to avoid a bait & swtich situation). She promised she would send all of these right away...but over the two months before we left, she didn't give me anything...no address, name, paypal, photos, nothing. She also did not take down the ad on Bonz. I asked her several times to take it down since I had already committed to purhasing the bag, but she still kept it up on Bonz, ignoring my requests.

I finally got upset at her and sent her a long winded message calling her on her poor selling technique. I told her I wasn't sure about this transaction anymore since she wasn't holding up her end of the bargain. I ended up buying a Vintage Chanel Flap from a local Craigslist seller and basically just told the seller of the Ultimate Soft to bugger off. 

I was, however, a bit heartbroken that I was THAT close to getting my Chanel HG...only to be thwarted by a crappy seller that I couldn't trust. 

Anywho...we were walking along Rodeo Drive last week and I was so thrilled because I had always dreamed of doing this! I had just purchased a little Vernis Zippy Coin wallet from LV and we were heading back up the other side of Rodeo. As we came up to Chanel, I stopped to look in the window, but kept moving passed the door. DH stopped me and said, "Aren't you going in?". I had heard bad things about the customer service and treatment by the staff at Chanel Rodeo Drive, so I shook my head and said, "No, I'm too afraid to..." DH laughed, opened the door and pushed me in. 

DH and the kids went straight to the seating area, and a male SA greeted me. He was very polite and sweet and commented on how well I had DH, DS & DD trained for shopping.  I was looking at the main display of flaps to my left and thinking how I would never be able to afford one (or be allowed to purchase one). I took a look at a Caviar flap and drooled a bit, chatted a bit with the SA. I turned to my right, thinking it was time to go...when I saw them...  

A CHANEL QUILTED ULTIMATE SOFT SMALL HOBO and a CHANEL ULIMATE SOFT LARGE HOBO were sitting on the shelf. I went to them right away and gasped, "But I thought the Ultimate Softs were discontinued?! How is it that you have them here?" The SA was first very impressed that I knew the proper name for these bags, and that I knew that they were discontinued. He said that since Rodeo was one of the flagship stores, that they got a few of the last pieces for the Ultimate Soft. He showed me both... 

I really loved the Quilted Ultimate Soft, but found it to be too small...so I was glad that I never ended up buying that one from the Bonz seller. 

I tried on the Large Ultimate Soft and fell in love!    But I was really worried about the smooth Lambskin getting easily scratched/damaged. The SA assured me that the leather is so soft that it can take anything. I just loved the size and weight, and the fact that it had silver hardware!

DH had a look at the price tag and flinched. He told me to put it on hold so we could go talk about it over coffee and ice cream. DH is fully supportive of my addiction, but being the practical one, he wanted to lay down a few conditions first! ush:

He knew that this had been my HG since the first time I laid eyes on Chanel. So his conditions were that I return the LV Zippy Coin purse I just bought...and sell the Vintage Chanel Flap that I just purchased.   Um....HELL YAH!!!! 


So we went back to Chanel after coffee and the same SA greeted me, still sweet as pie, the other SA's were also very police and kind, btw. I told him that I would be puchased the Large Ultimate Soft afterall, and he nodded, saying that he happened to have one brand new one that was still sealed in it's box left other than the display one! 

Jasper presents:

*CHANEL LAMBSKIN ULTIMATE SOFT LARGE HOBO WITH SILVER HARDWARE*






For the full reveal thread, see here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-reveal-my-rodeo-drive-surprise-623327.html


----------



## Mimster

WOW!  Congrats on your new purchase, she is a beauty!  I was fate that the transaction with that bonz buyer didn't go through.  I had to smile when your dh told you to go inside the boutique.  What a wonderful man!


----------



## AMJ

I am so happy for you! I love the Chanel ultimate soft bag since the first time I saw it. 
Does it come with only 2 sizes - medium and large?


----------



## accio sacculus

Updated pics...my Purse Closet as of today...   

...in their dustbags... 





...outta their dustbags...


----------



## accio sacculus

Top portion...
(L to R):  1st Row - Gucci New Bamboo; Chanel Flap; Chanel Ultimate Soft; Fendi Spy Bag. 
2nd Row - LV Damier Trevi PM; Balenciaga GSH Part Time Charbon; Balenciaga RH City Marine; Balenciaga CGH Besace Noir






Bottom portion:
(L to R) - 1st Row - LV Mono Montsouris MM; LV Damier Papillon 30; LV Damier Duomo; LV Cherry Blossom Retro Sac. 
2nd Row - Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Dark Brown; Rebecca Minkoff Mini Rikki Anique White; Rebecca Minkoff Croc MAM Noir; Coach Soho Daisy Tote.


----------



## accio sacculus

Updated family photo as of today...  






  My pride & joy...


----------



## Mimster

What a family!  I love your cabinet, it's perfect for showcasing your babies.  I got to say that the RM croc MAM looks very very nice especially with that hwd.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Lovely collection!! I love every piece!

I'm also a bit of a Harry Potter geek :shame: - so I love your thread title and user name! LOL!


----------



## bluefish

*T*! It's all lovely, lovely, LOVELY!
Congrats on your Chanel HG. But I'm so curious! What colour was the vernis zippy coin purse you had?


----------



## CMM

Loving your new Chanel! Stunning!


----------



## ShoeholiC

I LOVE your white spy bag!! It is TDF!!!


----------



## shop781

very nice collection!!! congrats


----------



## asianjade

Love the Chanel Hobo... Beautiful...


----------



## Aggiegal33

Thanks for sharing! I had just gotten my first Bal bag as well, and I hope it will not be my last =)

Loved those trinkets and scarve on those LVs!


----------



## accio sacculus

hambisyosa said:


> Gorgeous collection !!!!


 
 *hambisyosa*!  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

COACH ADDICT said:


> Your collection is stunning and I just love this wristlet, if I could find one I would get it... amazing.


 
 *COACH ADDICT*! I've never really paid much attention to Dior, but this was a gift from my sister, so I adore it!


----------



## accio sacculus

yogi44 said:


> Great collection!
> 
> -------------
> Limo Hire
> Slimming Pills


 
 *yogi44*!  I think I'm almost at my ultimate dream collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

fendigal said:


> Very pretty well rounded collection!!


 
 *fendigal*!  I would like to be able to say I own one accessory from every designer brand one day...


----------



## accio sacculus

brandnamelover said:


> Nice collection... Thanks for showing


 
 *brandnamelover*!  So kind of your to stop by!


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> Yay!!! Trevi is back.
> 
> . i am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 *mzedith*!    I've actually been using her a lot lately!  She's a great go-to bag!


----------



## accio sacculus

papertiger said:


> love your 'new' Chanel *accio sacculus* congratulations
> 
> I've never seen your whole collection before, I enjoyed every 'incarnation'.
> 
> Thank you for such wonderful eye candy and pictures .


 
 *papertiger*!  Such an honor to have you visit my collection!  Sadly, I don't have an other Guccis besies my treasured BTH!


----------



## accio sacculus

linhhhuynh said:


> what beautiful bags! i love your Bals


 
 *linhhhuynh*!  My Bals are my most treasured!


----------



## accio sacculus

BellevueLady said:


> Wonderful bags! I love looking at these photos!


 
 *BellevueLady*!  I wish I could be as wonderful as a photographer as some of the ladies on this forum...like my good friend *bluefish*!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mimster said:


> WOW! Congrats on your new purchase, she is a beauty! I was fate that the transaction with that bonz buyer didn't go through. I had to smile when your dh told you to go inside the boutique. What a wonderful man!


 
 *Mimster*!  Yes, I'm very lucky to have my DH    He really is a special guy!


----------



## accio sacculus

AMJ said:


> I am so happy for you! I love the Chanel ultimate soft bag since the first time I saw it.
> Does it come with only 2 sizes - medium and large?


 
 *AMJ*!  The Ultimate Soft was the only bag I fell in love with from the Chanel collection!  When I first saw it on tPF and read about it, I thought...if I was every to own a Chanel, the Ultimate Soft would be the bag.  Then I found it it was already discontinued and my heart broke a little.  So I set out to find a used one to no avail...then Rodeo Dr happened...


----------



## accio sacculus

Mimster said:


> What a family! I love your cabinet, it's perfect for showcasing your babies. I got to say that the RM croc MAM looks very very nice especially with that hwd.


 
 *Mimster*!  When DH and I bought our new house, he promised me a handbag closet of my own, so it was the first thing we got after the bed went into the master bedroom!  lol!


----------



## accio sacculus

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Lovely collection!! I love every piece!
> 
> I'm also a bit of a Harry Potter geek :shame: - so I love your thread title and user name! LOL!


 
 *Bags4Bubbles*!  I know!  I can't wait for *HP7.1* on November 19th!!!!  I'll be among the other Pottheads lined up for the midnight showing!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

bluefish said:


> *T*! It's all lovely, lovely, LOVELY!
> Congrats on your Chanel HG. But I'm so curious! What colour was the vernis zippy coin purse you had?


 
 *MJ*!  It was amarante, of course!    It still shall be mine one fine day... (before it's discontinued, hopefully!)


----------



## accio sacculus

CMM said:


> Loving your new Chanel! Stunning!


 
 *CMM*!  She really is quite lovely!  I can't stop staring at her...but I'm so afraid to take her out!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

ShoeholiC said:


> I LOVE your white spy bag!! It is TDF!!!


 
 *ShoeholiC*!  Unfortunately, White Spy is no longer with me, but she was gorgeous!  I'm too anal to own a white bag, let alone a White Spy!


----------



## accio sacculus

shop781 said:


> very nice collection!!! congrats


 
 *shop781*!  It's been a long process, but I'm very happy with my collection now!


----------



## accio sacculus

asianjade said:


> Love the Chanel Hobo... Beautiful...


 
 *asianjade*!  It was my HG of all HG's...


----------



## accio sacculus

Aggiegal33 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I had just gotten my first Bal bag as well, and I hope it will not be my last =)
> 
> Loved those trinkets and scarve on those LVs!


 
 *Aggiegal33*!  Yes, Bals are so addicting!  More so than any other brand, I think!     Will the designer handbag market becoming so saturated these days, I like to be able to personalize my bags with a charm or scarf so that it's not the same as someone else who has the same bag as me.


----------



## aimtree

I like your marine city, very cool collection


----------



## accio sacculus

DH's Father's Day gift finally arrived yesterday...four months late!!  After having it on order since May 2010, my SA at Gucci finally called to say that it had arrived!  

*Gucci Neoprene iPad Case:*


----------



## angelsandsome

I love your LV charms & the darker Fendi spy, of course the Chanel is TDF


----------



## teagirl1

wow great collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

I have a small addition today...  






My monkey Stefan was kind enough to assist with the reveal...


----------



## accio sacculus

The colour, alone, on this bag is just stunning...


----------



## accio sacculus

Stefan presents...

*REBECCA MINKOFF 5 ZIP MORNING AFTER CLUTCH in EGGPLANT & Antique Gold HW*


----------



## accio sacculus

The leather is super soft and smooshy on this MAC and I love all the tassels!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

The blue spy is tdf!


----------



## papertiger

Congratulations *accio sacculus* on_ all _your new things 

but I think a special  is in order for your HG Chanel Ultimate Soft and the story with the happy ending


----------



## mga13

Beautiful collection. I specially loved your Blueberry Spy, gorgeous!


----------



## accio sacculus

Another little addition I acquired in a trade with a friend  

Jasper was kind enough to assist with the reveal...


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## accio sacculus

Jasper presents...

*LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM MINI LIN BOULOGNE EBENE*


----------



## mga13

What a lovely assistant you have! Jasper is so cute


----------



## accio sacculus

aimtree said:


> I like your marine city, very cool collection


 
 *aimtree*.  Sadly, Marine was recently adopted to a new home    It was a very tearful goodbye...


----------



## accio sacculus

angelsandsome said:


> I love your LV charms & the darker Fendi spy, of course the Chanel is TDF


 
 *angelsandsome*!  Yes, my Chanel Ultimate is my HG of all brands... I feel so lucky to have found her!


----------



## accio sacculus

teagirl1 said:


> wow great collection!


 
 *teagirl1*!  I appreciate you stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

yakusoku.af said:


> The blue spy is tdf!


 
 *yakusoku.af*!  Sadly, Blueberry left my collection for a new home quite some time ago and was replaced by Chocolate Spy!  My HG colour of all Spys!


----------



## accio sacculus

papertiger said:


> Congratulations *accio sacculus* on_ all _your new things
> 
> but I think a special  is in order for your HG Chanel Ultimate Soft and the story with the happy ending


 
 *papertiger*!  I feel very blessed to have found my HG Chanel!  I've actually been admiring the large Gucci New BTH...and have been considering...we'll have to see if DH will treat me to one in the new year...    Wish me luck!


----------



## accio sacculus

mga13 said:


> Beautiful collection. I specially loved your Blueberry Spy, gorgeous!


 
 for stopping by, *mga13*!


----------



## DisCo

I love your collection! Love your LVs (especially the CB Retro Sac ), Bals, Fendi and Chanel! We actually like the same brands! I have bags from each of the brands mentioned  We're fraternal bag twins with you Bal Besace CGH (mine is in anthracite!)


----------



## papertiger

accio sacculus said:


> *papertiger*!  I feel very blessed to have found my HG Chanel!  I've actually been admiring the large Gucci New BTH...and have been considering...we'll have to see if DH will treat me to one in the new year...    Wish me luck!



I wish you lots and lots of LUCK


----------



## am2022

love the fendi spy!


----------



## Catdance

Gorgeous collection - lots of different styles.  Lucky you, that DH is happy with your purchases!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## soph-here

Wow.. congratulations on amassing such beautiful bags! Although I am usually in LV-lvoe, your Fendi Spy in white has really caught my eye! Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## accio sacculus

I am so happy to announce that I have a new addition to my little family  ...I suppose we can count this one as an incantation to celebrate the release of *Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows Part 1*... 

For the full reveal thread, click here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-reveal-a-very-bal-xmas-648150.html







When I sold off my 08 Marine City, I was so devastated!  I really loved the Marine colour/leather, but couldn't justify the City.

So when I found this 08 Marine...I couldn't pass it up! Especially with the GSH!!


----------



## accio sacculus

And since I sold my 09 Officier RH Day in the Summer...I really wanted to replace it with a new Day... So when I saw this on on Bonz...it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!  


Jasper presents:

*BALENCIAGA GIANT SILVER HARDWARE 2008 MARINE DAY BAG* 











Sans monkey...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

That color is wicked.  Congrats!


----------



## hapfor

Amazing!


----------



## mlag724

Amazing collection. It's great that you love pre-loved bags. what does HG mean?


----------



## Love4MK

^ HG = Holy grail.


----------



## accio sacculus

DisCo said:


> I love your collection! Love your LVs (especially the CB Retro Sac ), Bals, Fendi and Chanel! We actually like the same brands! I have bags from each of the brands mentioned  We're fraternal bag twins with you Bal Besace CGH (mine is in anthracite!)


 
 *DisCo*! Ugh...I LOVE Anthracite!   Especially the 2010 and 2011 Antra with the blue undertones that make the Anthra so true to gray!    I hope to add a Bal Anthra to my collection very soon!


----------



## accio sacculus

amacasa said:


> love the fendi spy!


 
 for stopping by, *amacasa*!  My Choco Spy is one of my "show" bags...she doesn't come out often, but when she does, she's a show stopper!


----------



## accio sacculus

Catdance said:


> Gorgeous collection - lots of different styles. Lucky you, that DH is happy with your purchases!! Thanks for sharing!!


 
 *Catdance*!  Yes, I'm very lucky to have a DH who understands...but then there's always a little give and take...I'm pretty understanding of his love-affair with electronics...


----------



## accio sacculus

soph-here said:


> Wow.. congratulations on amassing such beautiful bags! Although I am usually in LV-lvoe, your Fendi Spy in white has really caught my eye! Thanks for sharing xx


 
 *soph-here*!  Although the White Spy is no longer with me, it was one of the most beautiful bags I have ever owned.  I just couldn't justify keeping her because I was so afraid to take her out!


----------



## accio sacculus

My quest for the Bal Velo of my dreams has been a long and heartbreaking journey... :weird:

First when ****** posted that they had a 2011 Anthracite Velo in stock, I jumped on it! I had always wanted an Anthra Bal, but didn't like the green undertones of the previous seasons. When i had heard that 2010 & 2011 Anthras had the blue undertones, I was thrilled. I have wanted the Velo since it was released in 2010, so naturally, I wanted one in Anthracite. I had just sold a Vintage Chanel to a friend, and needed to get the cash deposited in the bank so I could pay for the Anthra Velo. I had it all worked out with ****** and told them I would pay in the morning.

Someone beat me to it overnight, and ****** didn't get my last email informing them I would pay in the morning so they could put aside the Anthra Velo for me  

Disappointed, I waited for a few weeks and sure enough, they got another Anthra Velo in!  I jumped on it this time, and it was in my hands within the week! 







Gorgeous, right?    Until I looked inside...






All still seems well...right?  

(for the full reveal thread, click here  ---> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-bal-horror-story-with-happy-ending-reveal-655219.html)


----------



## accio sacculus

Okay, brace yourselves...this is not for the faint of heart....  





















The entire back panel of the interior lining was not sewn in...like the next person on the production line went for coffee and forgot to sew it in entirely...so much for Bal Quality Control...


----------



## accio sacculus

I was heartbroken!  I had driven all the way to Blaine, WA to my shipping box (I live in Vancouver, BC) to pick it up that day with the dangers of a snowfall warning in effect, only to find it was defective! 

I emailed/called ****** right away and Erica told me to send it back to her right away. However, she didn't have a new Anthra Velo to replace it with...  and didn't know if she would at all... 

She did have a pre-owned Anthra Velo in stock, but I really wanted a brand new one... but she had something else in stock that I could probably be happy with as well...  

Erica also picked up on how upset I was about having to drive down to my shipping box again (a hour and a half away) to pick up the replacement. She graciously offered to ship it to my home in Canada at no extra charge.


----------



## accio sacculus

JBone offered to assist with the reveal of my new Bal from ****** after all this heartache...


----------



## accio sacculus

JBone presents...

*BALENCIAGA RH VELO 2011 BLACK*


----------



## accio sacculus

Sans Monkey...  






Love the yummy distressed leather on this Black...it has a matte finish compared to Blacks of past seasons...


----------



## accio sacculus

Alex Spoils Me said:


> That color is wicked. Congrats!


 
 *Alex Spoils Me*!  I love the 08 Marine!  I'm so glad I found another one after I sold off my 08 Marine City!


----------



## accio sacculus

hapfor said:


> Amazing!


 
 *hapfor*, for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

mlag724 said:


> Amazing collection. It's great that you love pre-loved bags. what does HG mean?


 
 *mlag724*!  Nothing wrong with pre-loved bags...I usually buy ones that are barely used or EUC!    For the Holy Grail (HG) bags though, I will usually try to get brand new.


----------



## tokki89

Really nice collection! I like all your pieces!!


----------



## missgiannina

love your collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

tokki89 said:


> Really nice collection! I like all your pieces!!


 
 *tokki89*!  Stand by for one more addition...and then I think I'm done for a very long time!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

missgiannina said:


> love your collection!


 
 *missgiannina*!  It's been a long journey, but I think I'm pretty much at bag heaven!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh it's gorgy.  I love it and Jbone's little hat.


----------



## Aluxe

I just looked through 41 pages & enjoyed every moment of this thread. Thx so much. Now I know I have to get that Balenciaga Velo...off to add to my wishlist!


----------



## accio sacculus

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh it's gorgy. I love it and Jbone's little hat.


 
 *Alex Spoils Me*!  I've been using the Velo everyday since I got it and I can't seem to move out of it!    This is shocking to me, as I normally change bags ever two days!


----------



## baglady925

LOVE LOVE LOVE your collection!!! The Trevi GM is my dream bag lol


----------



## accio sacculus

Once upon a time, a very silly Handbag Addict, who owned a gorgeous *Louis Vuitton Damier Trevi PM*, traded that *Trevi* with a friend, for a lovely *Chanel* bag.     After the trade, however, the Handbag Addict found she missed the *Trevi* terribly...    Consumed with guilt and resentment toward the *Chanel* bag, the Handbag Addict sold the *Chanel* to another friend, unable to look at it, for it reminded her of the loss of her *Trevi*...  :cry:

A year's time passed by and the friend who had traded the *Trevi* with the Handbag Addict took a liking to another of the Handbag Addict's bags, and offered to trade the *Trevi* back with her.    The* Trevi* was home at last!  

Fast forward to present day...The friend who had bought the *Chanel* bag from the Handbag Addict a year ago, decided she was going to sell the *Chanel* bag since she hadn't used it since she bought it from the Handbag Addict.  She asked the Handbag Addict if she would be interested in it.  Since the Handbag Addict had just purchased three new *Balenciaga*s in as many weeks, she was unable to purchase the *Chanel* back from the friend, as much as she wanted to.    The Handbag Addict offered a trade, and to her surprise, the bag she offered to her friend was one that her friend had always wanted!    So another trade took place...

And so, all's well that ends well...the Handbag Addict now has both *Damier Trevi PM* AND the* Chanel* bag in her family...  

*Sir Stefan* & *Sir Coconut* came forth to assist the Handbag Addict in welcoming her old friend home...  

*CHANEL MADEMOISELLE LAMBSKIN LARGE CAMERA BAG*:


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## accio sacculus

Together at last...


----------



## import2

coche are good


----------



## mlag724

Congrats


----------



## taya19

I spent an hour reading ur thread,and im so entertained 
loved all ur bags, and the gucci bamboo is a great addition, oh yes that bag cake was the best ive ever seen, your so creative!!


----------



## accio sacculus

taya19 said:


> I spent an hour reading ur thread,and im so entertained
> loved all ur bags, and the gucci bamboo is a great addition, oh yes that bag cake was the best ive ever seen, your so creative!!


 
Oh my goodness!   *taya19* for taking the time to visit!


----------



## accio sacculus

Aluxe said:


> I just looked through 41 pages & enjoyed every moment of this thread. Thx so much. Now I know I have to get that Balenciaga Velo...off to add to my wishlist!


 
 *Aluxe*!  You would not be disappointed with the Velo!


----------



## cookiecthulhu

gorgeous collection, I especially love the channel ultimate soft bag, the gucci bamboo, and coach straw tote.
And i love the monkeys. you have some of the most charming photos on Purse Forum.


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE your collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Love your collection! Your Monkey is adorable!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love the new addition!!! Great taste, indeed.


----------



## accio sacculus

One more addition...likely to be the last of 2011 since I've been so bad...    (I acquired three Bals in as many weeks between Dec 2010 to Jan 2011):

To see the full reveal thread, click here --> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-reveal-likely-my-last-for-2011-a-659635.html











Jasper presents:

*BALENCIAGA CGH CITY 2009 GALET:*


----------



## accio sacculus

Sans Monkey...


----------



## accio sacculus

And now for some updated family photos...  

In their dustbags in the purse closet:






Out of their dustbags:


----------



## accio sacculus

Accio Sacculus' February 2011 Family Photo:





Balenciaga GSH Part Time 2008 Charbon; Gucci Artisan New Bamboo Top Handle Old Libeccio
Balenciaga RH Velo 2011 Black; Chanel Ultimate Soft Lambskin Hobo; Louis Vuitton Damier Trevi PM
Balenciaga GSH Day 2008 Marine; Chanel Lambskin Mademoiselle Large Camera Tote; Fendi Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag Chocolate
Balenciaga CGH City 2009 Galet; Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Dark Brown; Rebecca Minkoff Mini Rikki Antique White
Rebecca Minkoff 5-Zip MAC Eggplant


As you can see, it's changed quite a bit since September 2010:






Gone, but not forgotten:
Chanel Vintage Lambskin Double Flap Black GHW
Balenciaga RH City 2008 Marine
Balenciaga CGH Besace 2009 Black
Louis Vuitton Monogram Cherry Blossom Retro Sac
Louis Vuitton Damier Duomo
Louis Vuitton Damier Papillon 30
Louis Vuitton Monogram Montsouris MM
Rebecca Minkoff MAM Black Embossed Croc


----------



## accio sacculus

Collections from each designer house...  

*Balenciaga:*  my fave...


----------



## accio sacculus

*Chanel:*


----------



## accio sacculus

I used to collect the most of these three houses and probably had about 5 bags of each house in my collection at once.  I've since narrowed them down to just one of each...

*Gucci, Fendi, Louis Vuitton:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Rebecca Minkoff*:


----------



## d&blover84

I absolutely adore the chanel lambskin hobo!  SOOOO beautiful!  You have an amazing collection, one I could only dream of.  Congrats on all your beauties!  And I love the stories of your trading, and trading back, lol.  I think we all miss our old bags sometimes.


----------



## accio sacculus

I have a very special addition...my HG of all HGs...  

For the full reveal thread, click here --> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reveal-my-hg-all-hgs-probably-last-very-665148.html











Coconut, Tangerine & Bananas present:

*CHANEL LAMBSKIN COCO RIDER LARGE FLAP BLACK*


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## lizhartman

I my self have 6 bags, 2 wallets and cosmetic bag from your collection


----------



## enamored

You have such a fabulous diverse collection.  I loved looking.  I also got hungry during the cake part and had to get a snack before I could finish all the pages!


----------



## annabella9090

Very nice collection... i love the lucky charms on your speedy


----------



## SkeeWee1908

you have a lovely collection Accio Sacculus....thanks for sharing


----------



## Reddiva

Cool collection!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## accio sacculus

ehem....   Remember when I said I was most likely banned for life??  Well, I still am...you really can't count this one because I acquired it in a trade...  

For the full reveal thread, click here -->  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...count-against-my-ban-670502.html#post18387322

Stefan and Coconut present:

*LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM GRIET:*






















Normally Monogram and Vachetta have me running for the hills, but I made an exception for this beauty since she is rare and discontinued!


----------



## teagirl1

wow, i love your griet and your chanel flap! nice to see another bc bag collector!


----------



## More bags

Wow, congratulations on your beautiful collection.  I love how it has evolved over time - absolutely stunning!  I admire the tPFers who do a great job of editing their collections to their most loved pieces.  Which bags do you use most often?  Congratulations on your new additions of Chanel Flap and LV Griet.  It sounds like you have the most wonderful DH to support and enable your bag habit!  Great pictures, monkeys and stories - a most entertaining thread.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## accio sacculus

d&blover84 said:


> I absolutely adore the chanel lambskin hobo! SOOOO beautiful! You have an amazing collection, one I could only dream of. Congrats on all your beauties! And I love the stories of your trading, and trading back, lol. I think we all miss our old bags sometimes.


 
 *d&blover84*!  Yes, I think I'm an expert when it comes to seller/trader's remorse... but then, I always seems to find something better to take it's place...


----------



## accio sacculus

lizhartman said:


> I my self have 6 bags, 2 wallets and cosmetic bag from your collection


 
 for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

More bags said:


> Wow, congratulations on your beautiful collection. I love how it has evolved over time - absolutely stunning! I admire the tPFers who do a great job of editing their collections to their most loved pieces. Which bags do you use most often? Congratulations on your new additions of Chanel Flap and LV Griet. It sounds like you have the most wonderful DH to support and enable your bag habit! Great pictures, monkeys and stories - a most entertaining thread. Thanks for sharing.


 
 *More bags*!  It seems I'm constantly changing it up...thinking I'm happy with it, and then changing it again...I think I'm finally happy with my collection now    I save my Chanels, Fendi Spy and Gucci for special occasions, like going out with DH or girls' nites out with my friends.  For work and day to day with my children, I usually carry my Bals or RM's...and for rainy days (which is frequent in Vancouver), my go-to bags are my LV's, especially Damier Trevi    You know, I don't think anyone has ever asked me that...so thanks for helping me to appreciate them even more!


----------



## accio sacculus

enamored said:


> You have such a fabulous diverse collection. I loved looking. I also got hungry during the cake part and had to get a snack before I could finish all the pages!


 
:lolots: *enamored*!  And that cake actually tasted even better than it looks in the pictures!  Just decadent!


----------



## accio sacculus

annabella9090 said:


> Very nice collection... i love the lucky charms on your speedy


 
 *annabella9090*!  I like to add a personal touch to my bags, so they are more "mine"


----------



## accio sacculus

SkeeWee1908 said:


> you have a lovely collection Accio Sacculus....thanks for sharing


 
 *SkeeWee1908*!  From what I can remember, your collection is TDF!    Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

Reddiva said:


> Cool collection!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


 
 *Reddiva*, for the taking the time to visit my collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

teagirl1 said:


> wow, i love your griet and your chanel flap! nice to see another bc bag collector!


 
 *teagirl1*!  You should check out the tPF meet section...we're having a Vancouver meet in April 2011!


----------



## accio sacculus

I spent a couple hours this afternoon playing in my purse closet and taking updated family photos   (yes, it was a very lazy Sunday afternoon...)


----------



## accio sacculus

I think this is the way it will stay for a while...    Of course, that's what I said last month...


----------



## accio sacculus

Took a little family photo of DD's little collection as well, although I won't be letting her have them until she's a teenager, at least...she's only three years old now...


----------



## accio sacculus

Happy Mother's Day to all the mommy's out there!  

With three major events happening so close together...yesterday, (May 7th) was my birthday, and today, Mother's Day...then DH & my wedding anniversary is coming up on June 8th...DH usually tries to get me one big gift for all three events.  This year, he again, did not disappoint.   

For the full reveal thread, click here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/a-birthday-mothers-day-anniversary-reveal-681396.html

Not sure if this qualifies as breaking my ban???   :ban:

*FENDI ALABAMA KID PEEKABOO SMALL SATCHEL NAVY/ZUCCA:*


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## accio sacculus

A small addition to my Bal family...  

For the full reveal thread, see here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-mothers-day-reveal-681404.html

*BALENCIAGA GSH MINI MONEY WALLET 2011 BLACK*


----------



## zjajkj

Nice collection


----------



## Naveen

i swear! cant believe you have such a collection!!!!!


----------



## gogoroflcopter

accio sacculus said:


> A couple of *Juicy Couture* items...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Patent Heart Coin Purse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Romantic Cell Lanyard* (shown here on LV Damier Trevi PM)



I absolutely LOVE this charm. I love little charms on bags. It really gives them an extra bit of glam every now and then!


----------



## gogoroflcopter

I'm glad you ended up with both the Trevi and the Chanel. They are both such beautiful bags!


----------



## accio sacculus

dinitegrity said:


> Nice collection


 
 for stopping by, *dinitegrity*!


----------



## accio sacculus

Naveen said:


> i swear! cant believe you have such a collection!!!!!


 
 for stopping by *Naveen*!


----------



## accio sacculus

gogoroflcopter said:


> I'm glad you ended up with both the Trevi and the Chanel. They are both such beautiful bags!


 
 *gogroflcopter*!  They ARE both lovely!


----------



## earthx

Love your collection and that Fendi is yummy!!


----------



## Bajan Girl

accio sacculus said:


> Hello Fellow *tPF*ers!
> 
> Yes, I'm a bit of a Harry Potter geek! :shame: But I'm very happy for the opportunity to showcase my collection of Guilty Pleasures that were a result of successfull incantations of "*accio sacculus*" (summon purse)... and (more so) DH's good graces .
> 
> First a family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing from photo:
> *Gucci Pelham Messenger*
> *Gucci New Britt Hobo*
> *Gucci Belt Bag*
> *Fendi Zucca Hobo*
> *Burberry Small Tote*
> 
> These were being borrowed at the time, so they are not in the family photo, but I'll have individual shots of these later.


Beautiful collection. You are fortunate to have a DH that is supportive and understands your joys.


----------



## Elsie87

Love the updated collection pics! And the new additions of course!


----------



## Lilarose

Love your collection thread - your constantly evolving bag collection is impressive. Cute stories, all.

And of course, your Simian family is adorable!


----------



## susu1978

I love that Fendi peek a boo and your collection is gorgeous


----------



## travelerscloset

OMG! They are oh so beautiful! We have exactly the same taste in bags!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

accio sacculus said:


> I spent a couple hours this afternoon playing in my purse closet and taking updated family photos   (yes, it was a very lazy Sunday afternoon...)



wow...great collection - love the Fendis, guccis, LVs - F.E.R.O.C.I.O.U.S. bunch of monkeys you have over there! 

 can I borrow your closet for the weekend?


----------



## myu3160

Loving your collection! Especially your Monogram Aquarelle Bandeau! I want one so so bad.


----------



## hunniesochic

Lovely collection!


----------



## Evelynleetc

accio sacculus said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mommy's out there!
> 
> With three major events happening so close together...yesterday, (May 7th) was my birthday, and today, Mother's Day...then DH & my wedding anniversary is coming up on June 8th...DH usually tries to get me one big gift for all three events. This year, he again, did not disappoint.
> 
> For the full reveal thread, click here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/a-birthday-mothers-day-anniversary-reveal-681396.html
> 
> Not sure if this qualifies as breaking my ban??? :ban:
> 
> *FENDI ALABAMA KID PEEKABOO SMALL SATCHEL NAVY/ZUCCA:*


 
*Gasp* Gorgeous Beauty! Wear it in good health!

LOOOVE you collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

earthx said:


> Love your collection and that Fendi is yummy!!


 
 *earthx*!  Fendis are the best!


----------



## accio sacculus

Bajan Girl said:


> Beautiful collection. You are fortunate to have a DH that is supportive and understands your joys.


 
 *Bajan Girl*!    Yes, I am very lucky to have DH! He's always very supportive and loves to take part in my acquisitions!


----------



## Nectarine25

Wow, awesome - all the 46 pages of it 

I love your screen name, I'm a huge HP nerd myself!!

I see you sold your white Spy again? How did you like it? I love mine but I'm scared ****less whilst using her  I'm so afraid my clothes will shift color or something :/


----------



## accio sacculus

Elsie87 said:


> Love the updated collection pics! And the new additions of course!


 
 *Elsie87* for stopping by again!    I'm trying to be good until 2012, so hopefully (fingers crossed behind back)  I won't have any new additions until then...


----------



## accio sacculus

Lilarose said:


> Love your collection thread - your constantly evolving bag collection is impressive. Cute stories, all.
> 
> And of course, your Simian family is adorable!


 
 *Lilarose*!  My monkeys are my bag guardians!


----------



## accio sacculus

susu1978 said:


> I love that Fendi peek a boo and your collection is gorgeous


 
 *susu1978*!  The Peek a Boo is really one of my all time faves!  Such an iconic bag!  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## accio sacculus

travelerscloset said:


> OMG! They are oh so beautiful! We have exactly the same taste in bags!


 
 *travelerscloset*!  Are we twins in any bags in our collections?


----------



## travelerscloset

accio sacculus said:


> *travelerscloset*! Are we twins in any bags in our collections?


 
The identical twins on LV Neverfull, Gucci D ring... and fraternal twins on the Bal City and RMs   Btw, I love the monkey's too!!!! Sooo adorable!


----------



## KayuuKathey

*Accio keyboard!*

LOL I love your bags! (im a harrygeek too)


----------



## bubu123

I like your collection so much! Especially those Bbags and Chanel! Keep it up!


----------



## Flip88

accio sacculus said:


>



Wow! Such a classic.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

Really enjoyed the stories.  The special 1 of 20 made in America...The way the bag of your dreams appears a week after you put it on your wish list...The trading with friends with the bag love lost and the bag love regained.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ivonna

Love your collection! Your Fendis are gorgeous - love the Spy in blueberry and your Peekaboo tote... Congrats!


----------



## klb4556

love your collection, Accio! you're username is genius and I already love your sense of humor!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Wow!  I realized today that I haven't updated this thread in a while!  :shame:  Life's been keeping me busy, but I have quite a few goodies to share 



























*Japser presents... LOUIS VUITTON DAMIER VERONA MM*


----------



## accio sacculus

Here she is with Juicy Couture Romance Charm:


----------



## accio sacculus

And with LV Monogram Watercolor Aquarelle Bandeau


----------



## Hermancat

Lovely Collection!   I really enjoyed looking at your great pics and hope you enjoy your Cafe GGH Part Time!


----------



## floriade

Great collection!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

The potiron kelly is absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!! which do you like more, the kelly or birkin?


----------



## accio sacculus

As a serious collectOR, I was inspired to find designer bags after my children's namesakes.    I only have two children, thank goodness, so the search wasn't too bad...  

First up...named for my daughter...

*JUNIOR DRAKE ATHENA SATCHEL BLACK*





















This particular style has been discontinued by Junior Drake for some time now, so I was very fortunate to find this one new with tags at a steal as it was poorly listed.  The leather is so soft and smooshy on this one and the satin lining is just lovely!


----------



## accio sacculus

And named for my son...

*GOLDENBLEU STUDDED DEVON BAG BLACK*





















Goldenbleu went out of business in 2009, so this bag is very rare and hard to find.  I was very fortunate to be able to find one in such excellent condition!  The leather on this beauty is just soft as butter and the purple suede lining is TDF!    I was told by the seller that this particular bag belonged to Hailey Duff.


----------



## accio sacculus

Once I had received the "Devon" bag, and carried it a few times, I found it was one of the easiest bags to carry ever!    So I went in search for more "Devon" bags to see if I could score another in a different colour!  Lo and behold...

*GOLDENBLEU STUDDED DEVON BAG WHITE:*
















This beauty came to me in like-new condition with the gorgeous mustard yellow suede lining in immaculate condition!


----------



## accio sacculus

I'm so thrilled to share my all time HG Bal with you!!   And after 12 hours of postal horror, she's finally here!! 

Coconut consented to assist with the reveal


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

and.....


----------



## accio sacculus

Sorry... At work and busy!! 

What'cha got there little Monkeyman??






Oops!!!! 





Ah!  There you are!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Coconut presents:

BALENCIAGA GGH PART TIME 2007 CAFE!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

I have been lusting after this colour combo ever since I laid eyes on Bal!!! This is definitely my Bal HG!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Another small addition...  

*REBECCA MINKOFF ENAMORED GREY*


----------



## Yinliu

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Shugarplum

Nice collection.


----------



## kwing0854

Like the gloves only classic look in the batch


----------



## minuet

beautiful baby Balen! congrats for getting it!


----------



## Tropigal3

Love the two Nuvolata bags in white and blue!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FLEUR REINE

accio sacculus said:


> My *Fendi* Guilty Pleasures are perhaps what started the whole bag addiction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zucca Hobo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zucchino Pochette Beige*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zucchino Tube Nero*
> 
> 
> This one is no longer with me, but I had to show a pic of her just because she is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag White*
> 
> 
> I traded *White Spy* with my friend for this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nuvolata Nappa Spy Bag Blueberry*


love the color of the Nappa Spy Bag in blueberry


----------



## ivonna

Congrats on your additions! I love the new Balenciaga! I think I might need one as well...


----------



## FreshLilies

Lovely additions! Your Peekaboo is gorgeous!


----------



## accio sacculus

I have a couple of new additions that I haven't had time to add here...  

Coconut presents:

*BALENCIAGA RH FOLK 2010 CASTAGNA*:


----------



## accio sacculus

Got this one from a friend for a steal of a deal!!!!  

Stefan presents:

*FENDI ZUCCHINO HOBO NERO:*


----------



## accio sacculus

Looks like I totally forgot to present this one to you way back in July 2011 when DH brought it back for me from Scottsdale, AZ on business...
















*LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM VERNIS BUSINESS CARD HOLDER AMARANTE:*


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## accio sacculus

My LV UHG is finally here!!!  

For the full reveal thread, see here...  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/omg-i-finally-got-my-uhg-come-reveal-734117.html

I was stuck at home sick today when my iphone beeped me to say that my package had arrived in WA... (we live in Vancouver, BC, so we would have to drive down to pick it up).     DH wanted to cheer me up, so he drove down to pick her up for me    I have the best DH  

My monkey, Stefan was so excited to assit with the reveal!

I recenly purged all but one of my LV's from my collection, and this one...my ultimate LV HG has been on my wishlist for almost 2 years!!!  I am so fortunate to have found one in such gorgous condition!  

Stefan presents:

*LOUIS VUITTON 2005 LIMITED EDITION RUNWAY MIZI VIENNA BLACK:*


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Wow u have an amazing collection


----------



## accio sacculus

I had some time on Sunday to play in my "happy place" (my purse closet)  and took the opportunity to update my "family" photos...  :shame:

So here is my most updated collection (February 2012) in their Purse Closet:






Top portion:





Bottom portion:


----------



## accio sacculus

1st shelf (top shelf) of Holy Grails:  

*Louis Vuitton 2005 LE Mizi Vienna
Balenciaga GGH Part Time 2007 Cafe
Chanel Lambskin Ultimate Soft Large Shoulder Bag Black SHW*






2nd shelf:  

*Chanel 2011 S/S Lambskin Coco Rider Jumbo Flap Black SHW
Fendi Alabama Kid Small Peekaboo Satchel Navy Blue
Gucci New Bamboo Medium Top Handle Old Libeccio Serbian Calfskin
Louis Vuitton 2003 LE Murakami Cherry Blossom Retro Sac*


----------



## accio sacculus

3rd shelf:

*Balenciaga RH Velo 2011 Black
Balenciaga GSH Day 2008 Marine
Balenciaga RH Folk 2010 Castagna*






4th shelf:

*Goldenbleu Studded Devin Shoulder Bag Black
Goldenbleu Studden Devin Shoulder Bag White
Junior Drake Athena Satchel Black*


----------



## accio sacculus

February 2012 Family photo:    (not including SLGs)


----------



## accio sacculus

*Chanel Family:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Balenciaga Family:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Louis Vuitton Family:*


----------



## accio sacculus

*Gucci & Fendi Family*


----------



## accio sacculus

*My Children's Namesake Bags:*

Junior Drake Athena Satchel
Goldenbleu Studded Devin Shoulder Bag Black & White


----------



## accio sacculus

Well, with all the black bags that have snuck their way in the my purse closet since last year (I had NO black bags this time last year...now i have SIX)   ...it was a matter of time before I lost and had to sell off one of the black bags...

Since Mizi and my beloved Chanels weren't going anymore...it would have to my very much loved Bal Velo....  

Not to worry...I wanted another Velo since I used it almost everyday...and was lucky enough that another one in a nice neutral colour popped up the day I shipped my beloved Black Velo out....

For the full reveal thread... click here --> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/monkey-reveal-one-doesnt-count-against-my-ban-736491.html

My little monkey, Jewel presents...

*BALENCIAGA mRGGH VELO 2012 GRIS POIVRE*


----------



## accio sacculus

She's really more of a taupe-grey rather than a true grey...but I love the leather...and I am totally loving the mini Rose Gold Giant Hardware!!!  
















With flash:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wooohooooo Love it.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Beautiful collection


----------



## Mlendra

accio sacculus said:


> My LV UHG is finally here!!!
> 
> For the full reveal thread, see here...  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/omg-i-finally-got-my-uhg-come-reveal-734117.html
> 
> I was stuck at home sick today when my iphone beeped me to say that my package had arrived in WA... (we live in Vancouver, BC, so we would have to drive down to pick it up).     DH wanted to cheer me up, so he drove down to pick her up for me    I have the best DH
> 
> My monkey, Stefan was so excited to assit with the reveal!
> 
> I recenly purged all but one of my LV's from my collection, and this one...my ultimate LV HG has been on my wishlist for almost 2 years!!!  I am so fortunate to have found one in such gorgous condition!
> 
> Stefan presents:
> 
> *LOUIS VUITTON 2005 LIMITED EDITION RUNWAY MIZI VIENNA BLACK:*



Yay, congrats! This is my favourite, so adorable and unique.


----------



## accio sacculus

So happy to finally add the last Bal on my wishlist...  

For the full reveal thread, see here  --> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-reveal-finally-got-last-bal-my-wishlist-739517.html

Tangerine presents...

*BALENCIAGA RH CLUB SHOULDER BAG 2009 AUTOMNE*


----------



## accio sacculus

Sans monkey...
















The Bal Club has been on my wishlist for quite some time now....I was a bit hesitate about Automne at first as I have seen pics on tPF that showed it to be somewhat orange-y...but I'm so glad I took the plunge because it actually resembles 2010 Castagna, a colour that I had a Folk in!


----------



## Sw4y

Love, love, love your collection!!


----------



## PrincessMe

you have great taste! love all your purses


----------



## Wilmaerika

Lovely collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

I recently added a vintage Fendi to my collection that I forgot to post here...  :shame:

Fendi Vintage Coated Canvas Messenger Bag


----------



## accio sacculus




----------



## accio sacculus

It was DH and my 10 year wedding Anniversary yesterday (June 8, 2012) and DH wanted to get me something resembling the traditional 10 year anniversary gift... Aluminum...  So... What? I was thinking he'd get me a tin lunch box as a joke??  

We were invited to a private VIP Gala at Gucci Vancouver in March 2012 where we were introduced to the creative director from Gucci Beverly Hills. She asked me which bag I had my eye on. I told her I loved the look of the new Diana Bamboo Shoulder Bag but would prefer it of it came in Grey (like the Greenwich bag). Since the Diana only comes in Black, White, Red or Teal, she told me that she would be the one to talk to if I really wanted a special order. So I introduced her to DH.  

She put in a request to Gucci Italy and together with my SA at Gucci Vancouver, they convinced Gucci do this special order for us. 

I have pictured the two bags in question below...


----------



## accio sacculus

So after waiting for a few months... She finally arrived from Italy this past Tuesday, just in time for our anniversary... 

For the full reveal thread, click here --> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/a-very-special-10-year-anniversary-reveal-755909.html

*GUCCI BAMBOO DIANA SHOULDER BAG GREY *- THE ONLY ONE OF IT'S KIND!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

And here is the best part!! Gucci put in a special little leather plaque with my monogram and the date of our 10 year anniversary!!! And the colour of my Diana bag represents the aluminium DH wanted to give me!!  






LOVE the GG Linen lining!


----------



## tinad2004

wow what an impressive collection!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

June 2012 - updated family photo


----------



## JennyErin

Your Navy Spy is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

I have enjoyed the years of sharing your collection, watching it change the stories and the monkeys....so thank you for spending Sunday morning coffee with me, your collection reads better then many books, the Sunday paper can't compare

Your taste in bags is amazing, you are a true collector, I love all the bags you still have,I also love the bags you have parted with (wish a couple could have come my way) lol.

It's a pleasure to follow your purse family, I will check in often.

Ps, your DH is pretty amazing...your a lucky lady.


----------



## All in one

Beautiful collection


----------



## accio sacculus

DonnaHawk said:


> I have enjoyed the years of sharing your collection, watching it change the stories and the monkeys....so thank you for spending Sunday morning coffee with me, your collection reads better then many books, the Sunday paper can't compare
> 
> Your taste in bags is amazing, you are a true collector, I love all the bags you still have,I also love the bags you have parted with (wish a couple could have come my way) lol.
> 
> It's a pleasure to follow your purse family, I will check in often.
> 
> Ps, your DH is pretty amazing...your a lucky lady.


 
Aww, thank you, *DonnaHawk*!  I'm pretty lucky to have him


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Thanks for sharing your collection.........soooooo lovely.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

accio sacculus said:
			
		

> So after waiting for a few months... She finally arrived from Italy this past Tuesday, just in time for our anniversary...
> 
> For the full reveal thread, click here --> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/a-very-special-10-year-anniversary-reveal-755909.html
> 
> GUCCI BAMBOO DIANA SHOULDER BAG GREY - THE ONLY ONE OF IT'S KIND!!!



WOW WOW AND WOW......luv the one of a kind....but I'm biased...congrats....I had to wait 21 years for my magenta baby...sigh and smile...


----------



## BraavosBound

I had way too much fun reading this thread!  And I know it was a post from several years ago, but how sweet of your to get your SA's such an awesome birthday cake!


----------



## hunniesochic

Oh, wow!!!  I love your collection.


----------



## polishhor

it's a beautiful collection!


----------



## Glamouricious

Wow...your collection is amazing. Very nice!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Love them all!


----------



## accio sacculus

My most recent acquisition....needed a little Damier for the Fall/Winter weather...  

*LOUIS VUITTON DAMIER EBENE BERKELEY*


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

accio sacculus said:


> My most recent acquisition....needed a little Damier for the Fall/Winter weather...
> 
> *LOUIS VUITTON DAMIER EBENE BERKELEY*



Congrats on your new addition! Love the berkeley! You have a beautiful collection!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## bambigazela111

Love them all.. ....it's really gorgeous collection!!!!


----------



## ashawnette

Very nice!!! I love the Balenciaga.


----------



## Maddy luv

You have a lovely collection


----------



## TokyoBound

Love your collection thread!  Not only are your purchases gorgeous, but seeing the little monkeys makes me


----------



## Elizabel

An amazing collection that keeps on evolving...I gather your chocolate Spy bag had to vacate for a new acquisition?


E


----------



## MsBusyBee

Love it. Congrats on your collection


----------



## luvluv

Fantastic collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

I've been so busy lately that I haven't had time to post a few additions to my collection recently 

This one is after my daughter's namesake in a colour that I have been on the hunt for about 4 years now!  And I finally found it!  

*Junior Drake Athena Satchel Violet:*


----------



## accio sacculus

Next up are a couple of RM's  

I've been missing my RM Nikki and found one in a gorgeous discontinued colour...

*REBECCA MINKOFF NIKKI HOBO CONCORD*


----------



## accio sacculus

*rebecca minkoff swing metallic grey*


----------



## accio sacculus

This one is extra special because I've been missing this style of bag in my life since I sold off my previous two...

*BALENCIAGA RGGH VELO SATCHEL/CROSSBODY 2011 BLACK*


----------



## No Cute

What a gorgeous purple!  Yay purple!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thanks for the updates. That Nikki hobo is such an amazing color and texture.


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Wow! Amazing collection and monkey too!


----------



## Eru

Wow, what a fantastic set of bags.  Your newest one is really striking, with the black and rose gold--don't know that I've seen that before.


----------



## redskynight

I like the swing bag. And the adorable little monkey!


----------



## accio sacculus

Since it's Family Day in BC today, I thought I would take some updated Family Photos


----------



## accio sacculus

Here they are, snug in their Purse Closet


----------



## accio sacculus

It doesn't matter what other brands I try out, I'm always coming back to Balenciaga...I guess I'm a true Bal Gal at heart 

Here are my *Four Musketeers*: *Aramis* (Day), *Porthos* (Club), *Athos* (Part Time) & *D'Artagnan* (Velo)


----------



## snorlax

Amazing collection I am reading Harry potter for the 10th time


----------



## Swtshan7

I love your collection!! I am a devout Potter fan as well


----------



## banbanshen

I love your collection. Very well rounded.


----------



## Venessa84

Beautiful collection. I loved reading your story and especially the bag reveals. Thy monkeys are very cute!


----------



## tjlin2566

accio sacculus said:


> I am fortunate to have a DH who, for the most part, understands my addiction and even enjoys being a part of the acquisition of my bags...
> 
> DH actually helped me pick this one out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monogram Vernis Rosewood Avenue Amarante*
> 
> And this one was a surprise gift from DH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damier Trevi PM*


Love this Trevi PM. You are so lucky.


----------



## argm20

Awww sho cute, love your bags girl


----------



## LunaMoon

Wonderful collection! The Spy bag in blueberry is to die for!


----------



## accio sacculus

I haven't updated this thread in a while since I've been so busy... so my apologies 

I've acquired a few new pieces, but I'll start with an updated family photo just taken today since I finally had a day to myself... I got to sleep in for the first time this morning since August 2013, believe it or not...


----------



## accio sacculus

I'll start with my current favourite house.... 

My Chanel Family:


----------



## accio sacculus

Chanel Lambskin Large Ultimate Soft in Black and Chanel 2011 LE Lambskin Coco Rider Jumbo Flap have been in my collection since 2010 and 2011, respectively...


----------



## accio sacculus

My most recent Chanel family addition...

Chanel Portobello Executive Tote Gray/Chocolate 

DH and the kidlets got this one for me for my big *-0 birthday...   It's not until May, but this one popped up on a popular online reseller and we just couldn't pass her up.  DH snapped her up right away...but I promised not to use her until May...    I must say, the wait is rather painful ... ush:  I just LOVE the colour combination of this piece, and it's the perfect size for work!


----------



## accio sacculus

My all-time fave house has always been Balenciaga...it's the most reliable 

I may dabble in other houses, but I always come back to Bal.  I recently sold my 2007 Cafe Part Time with GGH because I found the style was not really for me...I think I really prefer the City... It will be difficult for me to find a City in 2007 Cafe, but I'd like to find something similar...

For now, these Three Musketeers will stay with me... (Part Time was Athos, so I'll need to replace him with a City soon) 

Balenciaga RH Club 2009 Chataigne (Porthos)
Balenciaga RH Velo 2011 Dark Night (D'Artagnan)
Balenciaga GSH Day 2008 Marine (Aremis)

My one Bal SLG is the GSH Mini Money Wallet in 2010 Black


----------



## CrazyPen

accio sacculus said:


> I am fortunate to have a DH who, for the most part, understands my addiction and even enjoys being a part of the acquisition of my bags...
> 
> DH actually helped me pick this one out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monogram Vernis Rosewood Avenue Amarante*
> 
> And this one was a surprise gift from DH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damier Trevi PM*


  Love the monograme vernis , such a beautiful colour!


----------



## CrazyPen

accio sacculus said:


> I haven't updated this thread in a while since I've been so busy... so my apologies
> 
> I've acquired a few new pieces, but I'll start with an updated family photo just taken today since I finally had a day to myself... I got to sleep in for the first time this morning since August 2013, believe it or not...



Beautiful collections. i have been eyeing to buy the vintage gucci


----------



## CrazyPen

accio sacculus said:


> Chanel Lambskin Large Ultimate Soft in Black and Chanel 2011 LE Lambskin Coco Rider Jumbo Flap have been in my collection since 2010 and 2011, respectively...



Me starting to eye on chanel too! oh dear already got 3 bags on a role.. have to wait abit


----------



## CrazyPen

accio sacculus said:


> I've been so busy lately that I haven't had time to post a few additions to my collection recently
> 
> This one is after my daughter's namesake in a colour that I have been on the hunt for about 4 years now!  And I finally found it!
> 
> *Junior Drake Athena Satchel Violet:*



Beautiful i love this bag  and violet is my favourite colour


----------



## CrazyPen

accio sacculus said:


> Normally he keeps the diaper bag near himself, but tonight, he cleverly put it beside me.  When it came time to eat, I had to get DD's bib out and when I opened the diaper bag, I found the Coach box tucked neatly inside...


so romantic! love the coach pendant!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

The House of Louis Vuitton has always been a staple of mine, even though I've pretty much moved away from this designer, I do have a few pieces I can't do without...

My all time HG LV...

*LV 2005 LE Mizi Vienna Black*


----------



## accio sacculus

And of course, no collection would be complete without my all time favourite LV line, Damier Ebene:

LV Damier Ebene Bloomsbury PM
LV Damier Ebene Favorite PM

I have very severe seller's remorse regarding my Damier Ebene Trevi PM


----------



## accio sacculus

And my one little LV SLG...

LV Monogram Vernis Zippy Coin Purse Amarante...because every girl needs a little Amarante in her life...


----------



## accio sacculus

I have always been a Gucci Girl, so of course we cannot forget about this iconic house!

Gucci has always been a favourite of DH's, so most of his surprise gifts for me are usually from Gucci...

Gucci Special Order New York Artisan Corner New Bamboo Top Handle Old Lebeccio


----------



## accio sacculus

And for our 10 year anniversary, DH had special ordered this beauty from Gucci Italy, complete with a leather patch with our anniversary date and my monogram on the interior...

Gucci Diana Bamboo Handle in Special Order Gray


----------



## accio sacculus

I have always admired the Hysteria line...so when I got a new promotion at work and this beauty became available, I took it as a sign that I needed a new bag for work!  

Gucci Hysteria Large Satchel Black Patent


----------



## accio sacculus

And my Gucci SLG...Gucci GG Fabric Cosmetic Bag Beige/Ebony


----------



## Venessa84

accio sacculus said:


> I have always been a Gucci Girl, so of course we cannot forget about this iconic house!
> 
> Gucci has always been a favourite of DH's, so most of his surprise gifts for me are usually from Gucci...
> 
> Gucci Special Order New York Artisan Corner New Bamboo Top Handle Old Lebeccio



Very nice new additions.  It's funny my DH's fave is Gucci too and I would say all of his surprise gifts are Gucci too.  I just started getting into LV over the last year and have been neglecting my Gucci bags.  He asked me just this weekend why I haven't been using my Guccis.  He was actually sad.


----------



## accio sacculus

Fendi has always been a love of mine... I really miss my Spy's... Miss White, Miss Blueberry and Miss Chocolate were very much loved...  

My Fendi collection consists if one iconic bag and one vintage bag...




Miss Fendi Alabama Kid Peekaboo Navy Blue



Miss Fendi Vintage Stripe Messenger Bag



And a Fendi B Nappa Wallet


----------



## CrazyPen

accio sacculus said:


> Fendi has always been a love of mine... I really miss my Spy's... Miss White, Miss Blueberry and Miss Chocolate were very much loved...
> 
> My Fendi collection consists if one iconic bag and one vintage bag...
> 
> View attachment 2571520
> 
> 
> Miss Fendi Alabama Kid Peekaboo Navy Blue
> View attachment 2571521
> 
> 
> Miss Fendi Vintage Stripe Messenger Bag
> View attachment 2571522
> 
> 
> And a Fendi B Nappa Wallet
> View attachment 2571523



I love love love the wallet.. lately i am so into B bag.. mini b, b belt.. but so hard to find the ones i like.. still hunting


----------



## accio sacculus

Although Goldbleu went out of business in 2009, they have one particular style that holds a special place in my heart because of my DS's namesake...

GOLDENBLEU STUDDED DEVIN HOBO

I love this bag so much that I got it in three different colours...


----------



## accio sacculus

At one time I had quite the obsession with Rebecca Minkoff's bags, but I am down to just the one staple hobo 

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Concord


----------



## accio sacculus

And last but not least, I must include my favourite SLG

Tiffany & Co Leather Zip Around Wallet Tiffany Blue with Sterling Silver Hardware

I hope to add a Tiffany & Co bag to my collection someday


----------



## finer_woman

The sentiment of this is awesome. And I LOVE your user name lol

Eta: I meant to quote the anniversary Gucci post


----------



## accio sacculus

I haven't updated this thread in a while as I've been busy, but I do have a few new additions 

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Dark Brown



I had this bag in the same colour a long time ago and I have always regretted selling it.  I found another for a great deal and couldn't pass it up :Yahoo:


----------



## accio sacculus

I've always been a big fan of Gucci and this is a wonderful Spring And Summer bag 

Gucci GG Plus Boston Bag White/Black


----------



## accio sacculus

I absolutely love this bag... It has become my favourite go-to bag for work and rainy days 

Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Marylebone PM


----------



## accio sacculus

I'm normally not into Coach but I really wanted a tote for travelling and I couldn't resist this colour!!! 

Coach Saffiano City Tote Robin's Egg


----------



## accio sacculus

I picked this one up on sale at Bloomingdales on my trip to Florida this past April... The colour is just stunning!! 

Rebecca Minkoff Amorous Satchel SHW Soft Blue


----------



## accio sacculus

And finally my newest addition... A Bal HG of mine 

Balenciaga RH City 2011 Argent Fonce


----------



## finer_woman

I love that your bags span contemporary to designer


----------



## Katiesmama

Yay!  One of my favorite threads is back


----------



## accio sacculus

I have a few new additions to my collection that I haven't updated in a while [emoji4]

Rebecca Minkoff Dexter Bucket in Grey


----------



## accio sacculus

Love the colour on this one, but very nervous about colour transfer [emoji37]

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Perry in Soft Blue


----------



## accio sacculus

And one that I've been admiring for quite some time now.... [emoji7]

Givenchy Antigona Small Sugar Goatskin Black


:Yahoo:


----------



## Dawn

Beautiful collection! 
(Harry Potter fan here too)


----------



## Manderson6130

*Will you sell this tote? *


accio sacculus said:


> *COACH Soho Twill Daisy Tote:*
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching wristlet:


Will you consider selling this tote?


----------



## accio sacculus

I guess I haven’t updated this thread in a while.  I’ve been really busy with work, kids growing up and blending two families 

I have a new SO (well, not really new...we've been together 4 years now) and we bought a house together in the new year...we really got a crash course on how being stuck together with 4 kids between us all the time would be during Covid-19.  It was a great time for us to concentrate on our renos though,  and build my...I mean..."OUR"  new closet  This closet takes up two entire walls of the master bedroom.  This side is my jewelry case and purse closet.  The clothes are to the left.


----------



## accio sacculus

Well let’s face it, we’re here to see the purse closet  So without further ado...





My collection has changed quite a bit in the last 4 years...can you see the ones who have stayed with me?

I'll add individual pics over the next few days


----------



## More bags

accio sacculus said:


> I guess I haven’t updated this thread in a while.  I’ve been really busy with work, kids growing up and blending two families
> 
> I have a new SO (well, not really new...we've been together 4 years now) and we bought a house together in the new year...we really got a crash course on how being stuck together with 4 kids between us all the time would be during Covid-19.  It was a great time for us to concentrate on our renos though,  and build my...I mean..."OUR"  new closet  This closet takes up two entire walls of the master bedroom.  This side is my jewelry case and purse closet.  The clothes are to the left.
> 
> View attachment 4761088





accio sacculus said:


> Well let’s face it, we’re here to see the purse closet  So without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 4761105
> View attachment 4761106
> 
> 
> My collection has changed quite a bit in the last 4 hours...can you see the ones who have stayed with me?
> 
> I'll add individual pics over the next few days


Gorgeous finished product, your closet is stunning and your collection is amazing.


----------



## jbags07

Closet envy. Love those cabinets!  And you have a beautiful bag collection


----------



## CeeJay

accio sacculus said:


> Well let’s face it, we’re here to see the purse closet  So without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 4761105
> View attachment 4761106
> 
> 
> My collection has changed quite a bit in the last 4 hours...can you see the ones who have stayed with me?
> 
> I'll add individual pics over the next few days


Hi @accio sacculus !!! .. long time no see!!!  WOW-OH-WOW .. this is superb!!!  Alas, I only have 1 "purse" closet (nothing really fancy per se) .. and it doesn't even have all my Bal bags (yes - I'm crazy), but I still love how it looks!  Thankfully, the HB just lets me do my thing ..


----------



## Katinahat

accio sacculus said:


> Well let’s face it, we’re here to see the purse closet  So without further ado...
> 
> View attachment 4761105
> View attachment 4761106
> 
> 
> My collection has changed quite a bit in the last 4 hours...can you see the ones who have stayed with me?
> 
> I'll add individual pics over the next few days


I’m insanely envious of your closet (and the bags inside it)! That is some serious style. I love that it’s glass fronted so you can admire your works of art! 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Katinahat

CeeJay said:


> Hi @accio sacculus !!! .. long time no see!!!  WOW-OH-WOW .. this is superb!!!  Alas, I only have 1 "purse" closet (nothing really fancy per se) .. and it doesn't even have all my Bal bags (yes - I'm crazy), but I still love how it looks!  Thankfully, the HB just lets me do my thing ..
> View attachment 4892411


And this is lovely too. Wonderful Bal collection. Amazing pops of colour!


----------



## accio sacculus

CeeJay said:


> Hi @accio sacculus !!! .. long time no see!!!  WOW-OH-WOW .. this is superb!!!  Alas, I only have 1 "purse" closet (nothing really fancy per se) .. and it doesn't even have all my Bal bags (yes - I'm crazy), but I still love how it looks!  Thankfully, the HB just lets me do my thing ..
> View attachment 4892411


@CeeJay This Rainbow Bal Closet is absolutely amazing!      Are they all City Bags?  Do you carry other styles as well?  Thank you for sharing!


----------

